# Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?



## jochen (26. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Andy,

was?

du hältst solche für mich absolute Qualzuchten (der schwarze mit dem Glubschaugen) in deinen Teich? 
Oder steh ich jetzt auf dem Schlauch?

Wenn ja, sind deine gebetsmühlenartigen Beiträge über natürliche, so weit es geht artgerechte Haltung,  für mich absoluter Nonsens.


Sollte es nicht so sein bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Verwirrende Grüsse,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*



jochen schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> was?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jochen ,

ich "halte" die lieben Kleinen nicht in meinen Teichen, sonder lasse 
Sie dort leben um Ihnen eine bessere Heimat zu bieten als Sie vorher
hatten.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> ich "halte" die lieben Kleinen nicht in meinen Teichen, sonder lasse
> Sie dort leben um Ihnen eine bessere Heimat zu bieten als Sie vorher
> hatten.



ob du sie nun hältst oder leben lässt ist nur eine Umschreibung,
für mich sollte jede Haltung von Tieren, gutes Leben bedeuten,
ich denke wir sind da beide einer Meinung, und wir beide brauchen darüber in diesem Thema nicht zu diskutieren.

Ich denke auch zu wissen, was du mit deinem Satz aussagen mochtest...

du hast die Tiere aus schlechter Haltung herausgenommen, um sie bei dir besser Leben zu lassen...

so weit so gut.

@ all.

Wenn jedoch solche Fehlgriffe des Menschen an der Natur, von Händlern aus Mitleid gekauft werden, die solche Qualzuchten in abnormen Becken anbieten,
fördert man nur, das solche Tiere weiter auf dem Markt bleiben.

So hart es klingt,
man sollte im Interesse dieser Tiere, eben nicht aus Mitleid kaufen,
sondern sie so weh es auch tut, dort sitzen lassen wo sie sind.

Dem Händler interessiert es wenig wer, und aus was für einen Grund solche Arten (die eigentlich keine sind, sonmdern eben menschliche Fehlgriffe) gekauft werden.
Ist der gekaufte Fisch weg, wird ein neuer vom Züchter bestellt, und dieser Kreis wird nie aufhören.

Belässt man die Tiere bei ihrem qualvollen Dasein,
und kauft nicht,
bleibt der Händler darauf sitzen,
und er wird keine neuen mehr bestellen,
und irgendwann in ferner Zukunft könnte es sein das diese armen Geschöpfe aussterben, was nur gut wäre.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,

Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Schöner Gedanke, funktioniert aber leider nicht, wenn
nicht 100% der Menschheit mitmachen.

Meine stammen im übrigen überwiegend von privat
wo Leute mit der Pflege übefordert waren oder aus
Unwissenheit Miniteiche damit besetzt haben.
Ein paar hab ich von einem Händler für umsonst,
weil zum Jahresende die Becken gelehrt werden
und ich hier nicht schreiben will was sonst mit den
Süssen passiert wäre. Nach jahrelanger Erfahrung
kann ich im übrigen behaupten, das gerade Black-
moors sehr gesellige und quirlige Fische sind, die
in keinster Weise, wie oft beschrieben, beim Futter
aufgrund schlechter Sehfähigkeit benachteiligt wären.
Sie setzen sich bei mir schließlich gegen __ Gründling,
__ Rotfeder und andere Wildfische gut durch. Blasenaugen
und Himmelsgucker sind auch für mich absolut tabu und
ich hab auch keine. Orandas und Ranchus hingegen sind
wirklich nette Gesellen. Dazu muß man auch noch sagen,
das diese "Qualzuchten" wie Du sie nennst, welche im
Teichbereich angeboten werden, meist nicht den Vorstellungen
der Züchter entsprechen, sonder aussortierte Mischformen sind,
die meist besser zurecht kommen als die wirklichen Hochzuchten,
welche erstens in Deutschland eh fast nicht zu bekommen sind und
wenn dann richtig, meist dreistellig, Geld kosten.

Das Lebewesen weiß glaub ich selber gar nicht ob es eine Qualzucht
ist oder ein richtiger Fisch. Mein bester Freund sitzt im Rollstuhl, der
freut sich auch, das er trotzdem großgezogen wurde...

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Andy,

wenn du dich als Auffangstation für solche Fische siehst, alles schön und gut.

Nur damit unterstützt du nicht den Händler, aber den Züchter. 
Dieser verkauft wieder an Unwissende, und an Händlern welche nur ein klein wenig Profit gemacht haben.
Händlern mit etwas guten Gewissen, werden wohl kaum nochmal die Fische in den Kanal spülen und "die Sache" nochmal probieren.
Du solltest deinen Händler darauf ansprechen welche Tiere er anbietet, und nicht die Fische ohne Geld mitnehmen.

Wenn ich schon lese, wenn du schreibst "die Vorstellung der Züchter nicht entsprechen...",

das sind abnorme Menschen die Geld machen mit Tieren,
 diese Fische bis zu ihrer Meinung passend deformieren, um an gutes Geld zu kommen, wiederum von Menschen die sich an solchen armen Geschöpfen ergötzen....

Andy,
sicherlich muss man sagen wie du es schreibst,
wo fängt die Qualzucht an, wo hört sie auf...

Nehmen wir einige Beispiele...

Ein Scalar der durch Hochzucht seine Binden verloren hat, und als flächig rot ohne jede Binde durch das Aquarium schwimmt, ist an seiner Form nicht verändert.

Jedoch können diese Tiere nicht miteinander kommunizieren.
Scalare und viele Buntbarsche können ihr Wohlbefinden, ihr Balzverhalten, oder auch ihr negatives Befinden, ihre Aggresivität usw. durch den Kontrast ihrer Binden seinem Gegenüber zeigen.
Solche Tiere sind also mehr als stark eingeschränkt in ihrer Kommunikation.

Es gibt mittlerweile, (verstärkt in den USA), Tiere, welche mit phosphorisierender Farbe gespritzt werden, diese Tiere schwimmen knallbunt und "hellerleuchtet" durch das Aquarium...

auch diese Tiere sind nicht deformiert, haben aber keinerlei Deckung, welche die Tiere auch in gefangener Haltung benötigen um zur Ruhe zu kommen...

und es gibt eben Zuchten die durch ihren Deformierungen stark behindert sind...

also, wo fängt es an, wo hört es auf...

Welcher Mensch, und warum vor allen Dingen züchtet solche Tiere ?

Eigenes Ego ?
Profitmenschen, welche aus Tieren Kreaturen machen ?



Man kann es wirklich nur stoppen, und das geht, 
wenn jeder, auch nicht aus Mitleid, solchen Züchter die Möglichkeit gibt, solche Tiere zu verkaufen.

Wenn nichts mehr abgenommen wird, wird auch nichts mehr gezüchtet.

Man kann darüber weiter fair, diskutieren,

*aber, so nicht !*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Das Lebewesen weiß glaub ich selber gar nicht ob es eine Qualzucht
> ist oder ein richtiger Fisch. Mein bester Freund sitzt im Rollstuhl, der
> freut sich auch, das er trotzdem großgezogen wurde...



in was für eine Ecke willst du mich mit so einen Gegenbeispiel zwängen?

Behinderte Menschen zum Thema Qualzuchten, nur in geringster Form zu bringen, ist einfach unterstes Niveau.

*Menschen die eine Behinderung haben,

wurden nicht gezüchtet!*

Sie haben ihre Behinderung durch...

falsche Medikamente,
Unfällen,
Erbfehlern,
Krankheiten, und deren Folgen, etc.

aber nicht durch dem Ego eines Menschen der sie gezüchtet hat.

Menschen die aus irgendeinen Grund behindert sind, bekommen von mir grössten Respekt und Anerkennung,
sie sollten von unserer Gesellschaft vieles geboten bekommen, und es soll alles gemacht werden, was sie glücklich und zufrieden macht.

ich verbitte "Behinderte Menschen" auch nur noch mit einer Silbe zu diesen Thema als Vergleich heranzuziehen.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Gut, wenn Du meinst, mein Rolli Freund Christian sieht das wie ich.

[OT]





> Menschen die eine Behinderung haben,
> 
> wurden nicht gezüchtet!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, das rauchen und saufen während der Schwangerschaft auch
in den Bereich menschliches Ego fällt, aber lassen wir das, das führt
hier zu weit. Auf jeden Fall hab ich von Kindheit an mit behinderten
Menschen zu tun, so das Du mir schon zutraun kannst die Situation
entsprechend einzuschätzen.[/OT]

Zurück zum Thema:

Die "Hochzuchten" die ich habe sind eben keine, weil Sie nicht so
zur Welt gekommen sind wie der Züchter Sie haben wollte. Sie wurden
aussortiert und werden so oder so existieren, weil Sie ein Nebenprodukt
sind und deshalb als Teichfische verkauft werden. Ob Sie nun gehandelt
werden oder gleich gekillt ändert nichts dran, das Sie existent sind und
daher werde ich gegebenenfalls auch weiterhin welche bei mir wohnen
lassen bevor Sie elendig verrecken.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Andy



CoolNiro schrieb:


> [OT]
> 
> Die "Hochzuchten" die ich habe sind eben keine, weil Sie nicht so
> zur Welt gekommen sind wie der Züchter Sie haben wollte. Sie wurden
> ...



Wenn in der Natur kranke oder behinderte Fische auftreten, selektiert sie die Natur, das ist nun mal so, und das sollte man aus guten Grund auch nicht ändern.

Hier gibt es keine "Nebenprodukte",
man sollte solche Nebenprodukte der gezielten Zucht von deformierten Tieren auch nicht aufkommen lassen, und Züchter nicht unterstützen, solche "Nebenprodukte" (das sind Tiere und keine Produkte) in die Welt zu setzen,

in dem man in keinster Weise solche von Menschen, und nicht von der Natur zielgesteuerten Tiere abnimmt,

erst dann wird mit Qualzuchten ein Ende sein,

was wohl leider niemals mehr erreicht wird,
manche Menschen brauchen eben das Ego dafür, was ich jetzt nicht auf dich beziehe.


PS
Rauchen und Saufen in nicht mehr kontrollierbaren Mengen ist auch eine Krankheit...:evil

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Dann sind wir uns ja eigentlich einig


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Hi Jochen,

Qualzuchten hier nicht mehr zu kaufen bringt diese armen Kreaturen leider auch nicht zum verschwinden (aussterben). 99% dieser Zuchten werden in Asien produziert/vermarktet. Und da sind solche "Monster" als das Non plus Ultra. 

Übrigens: Viele Qualzuchten (wie z.B Papageien-Buntbarsche - leider fallen da noch nicht alle monströsen Goldfischformen drunter), genmanipulierte Leuchtfische:beten, mit Farbinjektionen behandelte oder tätowierte dürfen in Deutschland - und auch den anderen EU-Ländern (dort alle genmanipulierte Arten) gar nicht mehr gehandelt oder gar bessesen werden. Jeder Händler der solche Fische im Laden hat/verkauft macht sich strafbar

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Hallo Frank,

was die Asiaten und leider auch in letzter Zeit die Amerikaner auf dem Markt werfen, ist für mich einfach nur grausam.

In Nürnberg auf der Messe gab es "zig" asiatische Aussteller,
ich habe mehrere auf die Zucht von solchen Tieren angesprochen,
kein einziger wollte mit dem Thema zu tun haben, bei ihnen gibt es das nicht
man schenkte mir nur ein höfliches asiatisches Lächeln...:__ nase

Man sollte jedoch trotz alle dem hier nicht kaufen, das zumindest der Export reduziert wird,
auch wenn es nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein ist.

Vielleicht denken die Asiaten ja mal um, und machen sich auch mal ihre Gedanken,
ihre immerwieder beschriebene mehrere Tausend Jahre alte Kultur, hat  wie so vieles einige Schatten.
In Deutschland wurde ja früher auch viel mehr von solchen Tieren gehalten,
jedoch scheint zumindest bei  dem ein oder anderen die Vernunft zu siegen.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Aquabernd (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Andy,

mit einer Sache bin ich nicht so ganz einverstanden. Und zwar das gewisse Fische im Aquarium halten soltest zb. Oranda, Himmelsgucker, Blasenaugen, Löwenköpfe sind keine Teichfische weil es mit anderen Fischen zu Problemen kommen kann und wird. Aufgrund der Körperform sind diese benachteiligt und bekommen meistens nicht genug zu fressen weil Sie zu langsam sind. Temperaturten unter 12 grad sind auch nicht gut für diese Arten.

Ich habe selber so Arten in eienem 200 L Aquarium dort sind Sie besser aufgehoben.

Ach so Qualzuchten sind das nicht sondern sehr schöne Arten die auch das recht auf Leben haben. Ich finde es gut das Du sie hast. Aber nach möglichkeit im Aq 200- 300 L.

glg bernd


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo Bernd,

bei mir kommen die seit Jahren wunderbar zurecht im Teich
und die Vergesellschaftung mit 14 anderen Fischarten hat
noch keinem geschadet, es ist auch noch keiner verhungert,
da wird schon drauf geachtet. Wenn Du meine Sig oder
mein Profil anklickst wirst Du sehn, das bei mir das Wasser
auch im Winter mit 11-12 Grad hochkommt und meine
Teiche nie zufrieren, darum geht das wunderbar. Eine
bessere Wasserqualität wirst Du in keinem AQ oder
Technikteich vorfinden.

Wie gesagt sind das eben keine perfekten Hochzuchten,
sondern aussortierte Mischlinge die bei Teichhändlern
landen, meist aber bessere Schwimmer sind als die,
welche den Vorstellungen der Züchter entsprechen.

Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker hab ich keine, da wäre
mir die Verletzungsgefahr zu groß.

Hier ein paar Bilder der Kleinen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Aquabernd (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Na dan bin ich ja zufrieden


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*



Aquabernd schrieb:


> mit einer Sache bin ich nicht so ganz einverstanden. Und zwar das gewisse Fische im Aquarium halten soltest zb. Oranda, Himmelsgucker, Blasenaugen, Löwenköpfe sind keine Teichfische weil es mit anderen Fischen zu Problemen kommen kann und wird. Aufgrund der Körperform sind diese benachteiligt und bekommen meistens nicht genug zu fressen weil Sie zu langsam sind



Das spricht doch schon für sich oder?Am besten wäre es gäbe solche"Formen" garnicht.




Aquabernd schrieb:


> Ich habe selber so Arten in eienem 200 L Aquarium dort sind Sie besser aufgehoben.



Das würde ich stark bezweiffeln.



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Ach so Qualzuchten sind das nicht sondern sehr schöne Arten


Hmm genau wie Miniponys oder Minischweine boah sind die aber süüüüß.
Schon schade dass so manches "Zuchttier" nicht sagen kann wie es ihm körperlich geht.
Himmelsgucker,Blasenaugen oder Löwenköpfe...ich finde das klingt in diesen Zusammenhang schon pervers.Deratige Gestalten auch noch in einen 200-300L Aquarium zu halten ist mehr als daß...

Meine Meinung!
Gruß Juergen


----------



## CoolNiro (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Schnabeltier, Warzenschwein und Ameisenbär klingt auch komisch 

Kennt Ihr den?

Elefant zum Kamel: "Du schaust aber komisch aus, den Busen auf dem Rücken, haha"
Kamel: "Immer noch besser als den Zipfel im Gesicht...


----------



## Aquabernd (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

@ jürgen,

damit ist gemeint das man Sie besser in einem Aq hält als in einem kalten Teich gehalten werden. Und besser  in einem 200 -300 l Aq als in irgend einen Blauen Behälter wo Sie sich kaum bewegen können weil es viel zu viele sind oder in einem 60er beim händler und dann eingehen und sterben was sehr oft vorkommt. Das haben die Fische auch nicht verdient.

aber bei Dir ist gut  auch nicht gut genug. Schade!!!!!!!!!!

glgBernd


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Schnabeltier, Warzenschwein und Ameisenbär



Das sind allerdings Evolutionsvorkömmlinge mit zum Teil hunderttausendjähriger Geschichte!
Kein Vergleich zu der Pfuscherrei die durch Menschenhand hervorgerufen wurde.


> Elefant zum Kamel: "Du schaust aber komisch aus, den Busen auf dem Rücken, haha"Kamel: "Immer noch besser als den Zipfel im Gesicht...


wollen mer se reinlasse...tötöötötöötötöööö
Gruß Juergen


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hi Bernd,



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Ach so Qualzuchten sind das nicht sondern sehr schöne Arten



dazu passend deine Signatur,

geht nicht gibts nicht.

Habt ihr den Keinerlei Respekt zur Natur?
 Muss man selbst Tiere so hinbiegen wie man es gerne möchte ?

:beten

Tchüss,
Jochen


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Hi,

richtig süsse Bilder...

http://www.sabinebudin.at/Aquarien/BAS_23-G.jpg  Himmelsguckerlein...

http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/56/800px-bubbleeye1.jpg  Blasenäugelein...:?

Quelle,

de.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dewiki/1249625

@ Mods,
bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich gegen die copy Rechte verstosse, Quelle und Adresse habe ich zumindest beigefügt, wenn es nicht ok ist bitte die Bilder aus dem Beitrag nehmen.

Ich denke die meissten im Forum wissen gar nicht wie grausam das ist, deswegen die Bilder.

ich selbst möchte solche armen Geschöpfe nicht einmal fotografieren.

Gruss,
Jochen


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Ich finde man kann den Tieren förmlich ihre Qualen ansehen.
Fische für Sadisten.
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Christine (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Hallo Jochen,

ja - da kann ich Dich voll verstehen. Eigentlich mag ich diesen Smiley nicht, aber die Züchter solcher Tiere finde ich zum


----------



## Dodi (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*



jochen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> richtig süsse Bilder...
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jochen,

solange Du Links zu Bildern einstellst, verstösst Du nicht gegen das Copy-Right. 
Völlig o.k. so, wie Du es gemacht hast. 

Zum Thema:
Ich finde solche von Menschenhand geschaffene Kreaturen einfach nur schrecklich! 
Sollte wirklich verboten werden. 
Gibt ja noch mehr Beispiele, aber das würde zuweit führen...


----------



## buddler (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

so was ist die krönung.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsKWu3qPQro&feature=player_embedded
da sieht man wirklich zu was das degenerierte und auf profit gerichtete gehirn des menschen fähig ist.


----------



## zAiMoN (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

mir wird ganz schlecht wenn man solche Fische hier sieht 


noch schlimmer ist es wie solche Arten gezüchtet werden... 


aber es gibt ja Leute die so was kaufen und schön finden, leider eine Geschmacksfrage


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Tja aber dass sind ja alles keine Qualzuchten,sondern schöne Arten
 Arten:evil....wusste garnicht das solche"Irrtümer" eine eigene Art darstellen


----------



## zAiMoN (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

:? hab mal Arten geschrieben, man kann auch ein anderes Wort mit A nehmen


----------



## Vechtaraner (28. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

@Simon
ich bezog mich nicht auf dich 
Gruß Juergen


----------



## jochen (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Miniteich (250l) "gekippt"*

Hallo,

Arten entstammen aus der Natur,
nur das wissen solche Autoren leider nicht,



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Ach so Qualzuchten sind das nicht sondern sehr schöne Arten




wenn sich jemand nicht mit diesen Tieren befasst, und kauft als Unwissender, ist das noch zu verzeihen,
jemand der wissend diese Tiere kauft, ist krank, anders kann man es nicht ausdrücken.

Wäre er nicht krank, ist er oder sie wohl abartig (nicht natürlich), womit der Begriff Art wieder im Text vorkommt,

also muss sie oder er wohl krank sein, oder unwissend, denn abartige Menschen sollte es nicht geben...



Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Teicher (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Hallo, ich glaube den begriff "schön oder unschön" und sonst der gleichen sollte jeden selbst überlassen werden.  Alles geschmack sache, der eine säuft gern Lenor, der andere frisst leiber Kernseife.  Über andern zu meckern ist gaaanz leicht.
msG


----------



## Vechtaraner (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Hallo Teicher
Es geht hier auch nicht um schön oder hässlich!
Diesbzg stimme ich mit dir überein,alles eine Frage des persönlichen enpfindens.

Es gehr hier aber vielmehr darum ob derartige Qualzuchten(nichts anderes ist hier bisher gezeigt oder genannt worden) nichts mit Tierliebe oder Mitleid zu tun haben.
Wer derartige Tiere hält und dieses auch noch als gut propagiert(die armen Fische haben auch ein recht auf Leben) muss sich schon auch Kritik diesbzgl. gefallen lassen!

Es kann sicherlich diskutiert werden ob ein __ Goldfisch,Koi o.ä.nicht auch"nur" künstlich herausgezüchtet wurden,weil sie schöner anzusehen sind als in Natura.
Das ganze sollte aber im Rahmen bleiben und die Tiere nicht in desaströse Zustände bringen
Wenn ein Fisch mehr schaukelt als schwimmt oder die ganzen körperlichen Proportionen so entstellt werden,daß sein dasein ganz offensichtlich nur noch in Leid besteht,ist dies sicherlich mehr als fragwürdig.
Nicht umsonst sind in der Natur derartige vorkommen sehr kurzlebig und zum scheitern verurteilt.So lange es aber immer noch Leute gibt,deren Verstand nicht ausreicht um zu erahnen was diese Tiere in Wirklichkeit durchmachen/erleiden müssen,wird es auch leider kein Ende nehmen .
Gruß Juergen


----------



## Aquabernd (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*


Das so ein Tehma immer so breit getreten werden muß.

P.s. Wenn an dem Vestand von einem anderen gezweifelt wird sollte man bei sich selber anfangen zu überlegen ob das richtig ist.

Nicht streiten sondern


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Hallo Jürgen,

Dein Angagement in Ehren, aber man muß da schon noch etwas
differenzieren. Was Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker angeht,
gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, das geht zu weit. Bei Ryukin,
Oranda, Ranchu & Co kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen
das die weder schaukeln, noch mit kürzerer Lebenszeit als
jeder andere __ Goldfisch bedacht sind. Wenn die Haltung stimmt
hat man in keinster Weise den Eindruck, das sie anderen
Fischen gegenüber im Nachteil sind.

Aber nochmal, damit das auch jedem verständlich ist:

Gezüchtet werden diese Fische in Asien. Was bei unseren
Teichhändlern landet sind in der Regel die aussortierten
Fische, die Ihre Schwimmfähigkeit und Vorausetzungen
im Teich zu leben behalten haben, da die vom Züchter
gewünschte Zuchtform nicht erreicht wurde.

Das heißt, diese Fische werden als "Nebenprodukt" (so
blöd das klingt) immer entstehen, ganz egal ob ein deutscher
Händler die dann kauft oder nicht. Die tatsächlichen, allen
Zuchtkriterien entsprechenden Fische bekommt man in
Deutschland so gut wie gar nicht, die gehn überwiegend nach
Amerika und England, oder verbleiben in Asien und kosten
richtig Geld.

Diese Diskussion müsste eigentlich heißen, "Sollen die nicht
gelungenen Hochzuchten gleich in Asien ins Klo gespült werden,
oder erst in deutschen Tierhandlungen am Ende des Jahres, weil
Sie niemand gekauft hat".

Ob jemand die einzelne Kreatur sieht, oder das Problem im Ganzen
muß jeder selber wissen. Meinen kleinen Freunden, die ich aus den,
in den vorigen Beiträgen erläuterten Gründen, mein Eigen nenne, geht
es hier auf jeden Fall besser als da wo Sie vorher waren und haben
glaub ich das Leben, das Sie mindestens verdienen.

Ich war selbst noch nicht dort (und lege auch keinen Wert drauf), aber
ein Bekannter hat vorort in China miterlebt wie diese Fische massenweise
in Drecktümpeln herangezogen und dann selektiert werden. Da kann sich
jeder Fisch, der es bis hierher in einen geeigneten Teich geschafft hat nur
glücklich schätzen.

Wenn es um einzelnes Leben geht rückt für mich Prinzipienreiterei in
den Hintergrund. Entscheiden muß das jeder selbst, aber auch die
Einstellung der anderen dazu tolerieren.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Hallo Bernd,



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Das so ein Tehma immer so breit getreten werden muß.
> 
> P.s. Wenn an dem Vestand von einem anderen gezweifelt wird sollte man bei sich selber anfangen zu überlegen ob das richtig ist.



hier wird kein Thema breitgetreten, ich möchte auch nicht streiten, das liegt mir fern,
ich möchte nur auf eine irrsinnige. abartige Deformierung hinweisen, welche Menschen aus Vergnügen Tieren zufügen.
Das es immerwieder Leute gibt, wie du es zu sein scheinst, (denen solche Kreaturen gefallen), ist für mich nur traurig, und ohne Anstand gegenüber dem Tier.

Ich brauche auch speziell zu diesem Thema in keinster Weise zu zweifeln, ganz im Gegenteil,
den mein geschriebenes "unwissend" bezieht sich nur in Richtung Qualzuchten.


@ Andy,

welche Händler schmeisst nicht verkaufte Tiere am Ende des Jahres in den Klo, und aus was für einen Grund ?...zu faul zur Inventur?

Kannst du auch Namen und Fakten nennen, von dem Händler der dir diese Fische geschenkt hat, weil er sie ansonsten in den Klo gespült hätte ?...

oder sind es einfach nur Vermutungen von dir, ohne jegliche Fakten.

Ob dieser Händler es mit allen lebenden "Ladenhütern" so macht? 
 Oder nur mit deinen unendgeldlich bekommenen Nebenprodukte von Qualzuchten.

Alle Händler bei denen ich kaufe und die ich auch hinter den Kulissen kenne (und das sind viele), halten selbst über den Winter ihre Teichfische, in Verkaufsanlagen oder hinter den Verkaufsanlagen in separaten Becken, um im Frühjahr eine Nummer grösser, (meist als __ Goldfisch XL bezeichnet) und mit etwas mehr Geld angeboten zu werden.


@ Teicher...

du hast das Thema verkannt,
hier geht es nicht ob man was schön findet, oder der andere es nicht schön finden,
so etwas liegt mir ebenfalls fern,
hier geht es um Tiere die zu Verkaufszwecken deformiert werden, nicht um die Schönheit dieser Tiere.

@ all,

ich bin hier nicht der Themenstarter, das Thema hat sich aus einer anderen Diskussion entwickelt,
die Überschrift wurde von einem Moderator (blumenelse) so gewählt.

Ich würde als Überschrift wählen.

Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung.

ciao,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*



jochen schrieb:


> @ Andy,
> 
> welche Händler schmeisst nicht verkaufte Tiere am Ende des Jahres in den Klo, und aus was für einen Grund ?...zu faul zur Inventur?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jochen,

meine Ausagen bestehen grundsätzlich aus Fakten, wenn es um ein so
ernstes Thema geht. Hier im Umkreis sind 4 den üblichen Garten- und
Baumarktcenter zugehörigen Verkaufsstellen, die im Herbst Ihre Aussen-
becken leeren und über keine entsprechende Innenhälterung verfügen.
Bei den letzten wird dann mit Dumpingpreisen versucht, diese an den
Mann zu bringen. Hab vor 2 Wochen noch einen 45cm Sushui, der
im Sommer noch 289 Euro kosten sollte für 30 Euro mitgenommen
beim Gartencenter mit K.

Ist aber auch egal, da Du nie auf das vorher geschriebene wirklich
eingehst, sondern immer nur versuchst irgendetwas zu finden was
Du in Frage stellen kannst, mehr noch, nicht mal so viel Anstand
besitzt meine Erfahrungen als solche anzuerkennen, sondern
als Vermutungen ohne Fakten abtust, diskutiere ich mit Dir nicht
mehr über dieses Thema.

Mach Dich erst mal schlau, wie der Handel mit Goldfischzuchten
wirklich abläuft und wenn Du das entsprechende Wissenslevel
erreicht hast meld Dich wieder.

Gruß von Don an die Windmühle
Andy


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Habe mir den Fred in Ruhe durchgelesen und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, welch seltsame Einstellung so manche User hier haben.

Meiner Meinung nach hat es nichts mit Tierliebe zu tun, Fische, die quasi für mich als leidens Pflegling gezüchtet werden, zu pflegen. Leiden zu schaffen um eine Lösung oder Aufmerksamkeit zu finden hat man bisher als Münchhausen-Syndrom benannt. Eine Anwendung im Tierreich war mir bisher neu,
 Die Meinung, beeinträchtigten Fischen das Leben zu erleichtern (so wie hier teilweise beschrieben) , und damit der Meiung zu sein was Gute zu tun ist doch recht verfremdlich.

Es ist eigentlich wie auf dem polnischen Hundemarkt, ohne Nachfrage ken Angebot, aber dies scheinen ja diverse Schreiber nciht zu verstehen oder durch subtile Erklärungen zu verdrängen.


----------



## karsten. (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

wollt Ihr jetzt übers Forum die Welt verbessern ?

...................


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilft Mitleid dem Fisch oder nur dem Züchter?*

Hallo Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> diskutiere ich mit Dir nicht
> mehr über dieses Thema
> Andy



ich nehme an, dir gehn nun langsam die Argumente aus,

Ich kenn mich schon ein wenig mit dem Handel von Fischen aus, deshalb habe ich nachgehakt und nur aus diesen Grund.
Im Enddeffekt war deine Antwort nichtssagend,
weil du anscheinend keinen Mumm hast die Dinge direkt beim Namen zu nennen.

Das du Himmelsgucker und Blasenauge nicht ok. findest das habe ich gelesen,
und das finde ich in Ordnung, man sieht ich lese deine Beiträge.
Und Du rechtfertigst auch die Haltung deiner Nebenprodukte damit, das du sie ein für dich gutes Leben in deinen Teich gibst,.... auch zu begreifen.
Ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen, welche Händler die "Ware" nach der Saison in den Klo spült, so wie du es geschrieben hast.

Aber lassen wir das, du hast recht, es war off topic zum Thema.

Und selbst Don hat durch seine unsinnigen Kämpfe gegen Windmühlen, manche Leute zum denken animiert, ansonsten wäre er schon längst aus dem Köpfen der Menschheit.

@ Karsten,

ne ich lasse das, hat wie vieles keinen Sinn,
meine Meinung habe ich geschrieben, und ich hoffe der ein oder andere denkt jetzt ein wenig anders.
Schade das man sich für den Tierschutz, bei manchen Leuten, heutzutage fast entschuldigen muss.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Aquabernd (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Moin Moin,

@ alle :
 müßte einfach Verboten werden solche extrem Arten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker 
außer Orandas und Löwenköpfe zu züchten. Aber solange der Tierschutz es zu lässt wird es sich nun mal nicht ändern. 
Ich bin nicht dafür das solche Arten gezüchtet werden nur solche Tiere haben trotzdem ein Recht auf  Leben wenn sie schon mal da sind.

Zur Info :
Ich selber habe  3 Oranda und 2 Löwenköpfe und die Schaukeln nicht.
Nur bei falcher Ernährung werden Sie zu Fett und können nicht mehr richtig bewegen weil dann der Dicke Körper auf die Schwimmblase drückt.
Es liegt in der Hand des Pflegers was aus den Fischen wird. 

Außerdem hab ich noch keine Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker im Handel gesehen.

Bilder von meinen Folgen.

glg Bernd


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



> ich nehme an, dir gehn nun langsam die Argumente aus,
> 
> Ich kenn mich schon ein wenig mit dem Handel von Fischen aus, deshalb habe ich nachgehakt und nur aus diesen Grund.
> Im Enddeffekt war deine Antwort nichtssagend,
> weil du anscheinend keinen Mumm hast die Dinge direkt beim Namen zu nennen.



steht doch da welche Märkte gemeint sind, beim Namen werd ich die
hier bestimmt nicht nennen um etwaige Folgen für unsere Forenbetreiber
zu vermeiden. Wenn Du den Satz mit dem Sushui nochmal liest kannst
Du Dir einen ja schon denken.


----------



## Annett (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Guten Abend.

Um mal wieder vom Thema "Fisch im Händlerklosett" weg zu kommen, hier ein fachlicher Link zum ursprünglichen Thema: http://www.vda-online.de/qualzuchten.html
Der VDA ist der Verband Deutscher Vereine für Aquarien- und Terrarienkunde. Also nicht irgendwer Anonymes...

Ansonsten:
Wer weitere Infos zum eigentlichen Thema hier im Forum suchen sollte, kann sich auch hier, hier oder hier dazu belesen.


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Wie auch immer, das Qualzuchten verboten gehören,
da sind wir uns doch alle einig.

Hänsel, der damals 2cm groß in einem kleinen AQ eines
"Zoofachgeschäftes" am Boden saß hab ich mitgenommen
und ich bin froh darüber, wer weiß wo er sonst gelandet
wäre. Probleme beim Schwimmen oder ein zuwuchern
der Augen hatte er Gott sei Dank nie. Tritt zum Glück (ich
wiederhole mich nochmal) bei den ausortierten nicht
dem schrecklichen Zuchtbild entsprechenden Fischen
auch nicht auf. Jede Wette, die aus Züchtersicht
wirklich "gelungenen" Qualzuchten hat bestimmt
niemand in einem Teich bei uns.

Das Video zeigt, Hänsel (der weiße Oranda mit rotem
Kopf) geht es gut und das zählt für mich:
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-89t3ZY50FQ&playnext=1&videos=cpiQtCmTn-s&feature=mfu_in_order[/yt]

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo,

Anstoss dieser Diskussion war für mich nicht der niedliche Hänsel,
sondern der in diesen Video zu sehende schwarze Fisch, mit den riesig herausgequollenen Augen, und den mehrfach geteilten fächerförmigen Schwanz.

Wie werden solche Tiere eigentlich bezeichnet, was für einen Namen, hat sich wer dafür ausgedacht ?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/41

für mich hat die Hintergrundmusik etwas für sich, Hell`s Bells, da hört man als Liebhaber der Natur das Glockenläuten.

Wenn das ein Nebenprodukt ist, wie grausam muss dann das Ziel sein?..

Gruss vom belächelnden Don, an alle "edlen" Ritter.

Jochen.


----------



## Vechtaraner (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



jochen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Anstoss dieser Diskussion war für mich...der in diesen Video zu sehende schwarze Fisch, mit den riesig herausgequollenen Augen, und den mehrfach geteilten fächerförmigen Schwanz



Hallo
Eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nicht mehr dazu äussern.
Es ist sicherlich eine Sache des persönlichen empfindens,ich für mein Teil sehe aber schon bei dem "niedlichen Hänsel" deutliche körperliche Beeinträchtigungen gegenüber den "normalen" Teichbewohnern!Mal ganz zu schweigen von dem weissen irgendwas ohne Rückenflosse welches bei 1:38 durch das Bild schwimmt.

@ Andy
Ich wil dir ja gerne glauben dass es den Fischen in deiner Anlage besser geht,als bei irgend einen Händler.Die ganze Angelegenheit wird dadurch aber nicht besser.Auch nicht durch Aussagen wie"das sind ja nur die Nebenprodukte der eigentlichen viel schlimmeren Zuchtergebnisse" solange es auch dafür Abnehmer gibt,ganz egal aus welchen Gründen auch immer.......Angebot und Nachfrage beherrscht nun mal den Markt!

Ich kann kaum glauben dass dir das Prinzip eigentlich völlig egal ist und du nur für dich persönlich aus dem Bauch heraus entscheidest.
Sorry ich möchte niemanden beleidigen,aber das ist einfach nur naiv!
Gruß Juergen


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Wenn ich hier schon als verfremdlich, naiv etc. tituliert werde erwarte ich zumindest,
das meine "Gegenüber" die Beiträge gründlich lesen. Über die Vertriebsstruktur der
chinesischen Züchter hat sich von Euch noch immer keiner informiert, sonst wäre
Euch klar, das es als Alternative für die Fische nur den Tod gibt. Wenn Ihr das für
sinnvoller haltet sagt das auch so und schwallt nicht blos rum.

@ Jürgen:

Naiv ist, wenn Du glaubst, daß diese Fische nicht existieren
würden wenn der eine oder andere die nicht kauft.

@ Jochen:

das ist ein Blackmoor oder Schwarzes Teleskopauge, Teleskopschleierfisch
Ausführliches darüber kannst Du hier finden:
http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/fancy.htm#moor

Hells Bells hat sich auf den Krebs bezogen, um den es in dem Video eigentlich
geht da die Scheren ein bischen an Hörner erinnern, das hat was mit Fantasie
und Humor zu tun. Der Don bin im übrigen schon ich, Du bist die Windmühle.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Vechtaraner (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Andy



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Über die Vertriebsstruktur der
> chinesischen Züchter hat sich von Euch noch immer keiner informiert



Wozu auch? 
Da könnte ich weder etwas dran ändern,oder würde es als Rechtfertigung für den Handel und Erwerb ansehen.




CoolNiro schrieb:


> Naiv ist, wenn Du glaubst, daß diese Fische nicht existieren
> würden wenn der eine oder andere die nicht kauft.



Andy, mir ist schon bewusste dass ich mit meiner Meinung letzlich nichts in China oder im Großhandel bewirken/verändern werde!
Deswegen muss ich den Kauf oder das halten derartiger Tiere aber nicht gut finden  oder?
Wenn der ein oder andere......wenn keiner mehr kauft und Großhändler auf den "Käse" sitzen bleiben würden,erst dann könnte es was bewirken.

Wer sich derartige Tiere hält wird früher oder später auch entsprechende Kritik ertragen müssen.Dem Händler ist es doch völlig egal ob du den Fisch nun aus Mitleid kaufst und er es bei dir besser hat oder ob du ihn toll findest.Ihn interessiert in erster Linie dein Geld!

Wenn du es genau wissen willst,ich würde in der Tat bei so mancher degenerierten Form von "Fisch" den Tod  vorziehen als ein recht auf Leben welches keines lebenswertes wäre.
Jede(r)Hund,Katze,Maus o.a. Tiere werden eingeschläfert sobald das weitere Leben nur noch aus unnötigen Qualen bestünde.
Ein Fisch welcher über keine Mimik oder Laute verfügt die uns verständlich wären, muss daher eben alles ertragen,was der Mensch für schön,niedlich oder verkausfördernd erachtet.

Ich mache mir keine Illusionen und hoffe dass irgendwann mal jeder begreift was er mit den Erwerb derartiger Tiere eigentlich bewirkt bzw. im Gange hält.
Dafür gibt es weltweit einfach zu viele unterschiedliche Meinungen und kultrelle Unterschiede darüber was ein Tier ertragen,muss,kann oder soll! Es wäre genauso unrealistisch wie der Glaube daran es  würde irgendwann einmal keine Kriege mehr geben.

Gruß Juergen

ps.


> http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/fancy.htm#moor


Na da gucke ein an,den "alten" Nikolia gibt´s auch noch


----------



## Christine (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Jochen, Andy, Peter und Jürgen - Ihr habt eine PN! 

@all - ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses Thema weiterhin sachlich diskutiert wird - ich denke Ihr wisst, was wir hier NICHT lesen möchten!

Liebe Grüße
Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## jochen (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Andy,



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Über die Vertriebsstruktur der
> chinesischen Züchter hat sich von Euch noch immer keiner informiert,



habe ich schon persönlich, doch aus denen ist nichts rauszubekommen, sie lächeln nur permanent zum Thema.

(Irgendwo habe ich auch dazu schon geschrieben, ich denke es war sogar hier...)


Was hast du darüber zu schreiben, lege los damit, wird bestimmt interessant.

Am Sonntag in Duisburg treffe ich neben befreundeten Aquarianern aus Asien und Südamerika wieder einen solchen Burschen (allerdings Züchter von Garnelen), werde ihn wieder fragen,
wetten er grinst nur wieder?

PS,

ach menno.... ich soll immer nur die doofe Windmühle sein..., der Don wäre doch viel geiler....



Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



> Was hast du darüber zu schreiben, lege los damit, wird bestimmt interessant.



Steht alles schon im Beitrag #32


----------



## jochen (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Andy,

naja das wurde ja schon durchgekaut,

Die Asiaten Züchten bis zum Umbiegen,
und nach Deutschland kommt nur der Ausschuss, denen es aber besser geht als den Primus im fernen Osten.
Soweit blick ich durch, auch wenn ich es nicht verstehen kann was daran so schön ist.

Habe mich über den Black Moor schlau gemacht.

Bei diesen Tieren kommen durch den grossen Augendruck dauerhaft Schmerzen vor.
Ob allerdings Fische Schmerzen haben ist bis jetzt in der Wissenschaft noch nicht bewiesen worden,
, aber es könnte sein, und daher wäre es ein no go für mich.
Black Moors sind durch ihre grossen Augen (Augendruck) kurzsichtig, und ergründeln eher ihr Futter, zudem ist ihr Sichtfeld beschränkt.
Black Moors sind daher als Qualzuchten anzusehen, natürlich kann man sie nicht mit den arg gebeutelten Himmelsgucker etc. vergleichen, welche für mich einfach nur grausam sind.
Bei richtig gut gewachsenen Black Moors...:shock, muss der Pfleger das Aquarium so einrichten das sich die Fische an den Augen nicht verletzen können.
Die Verletzungen werden aber bei richtig guten Tieren, durch ihre stark verzweigten Flossen gemindert, da sie sich mit denen nicht so schnell fortbewegen können, also ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.
Oder ein Übel (Deformation und Flossenverlängerung/verzweigung) mindert das andere. (Verletzung)

Für Teiche sind diese Tiere nicht geeignet, da man dort die Tiere nicht so gut beobachten kann. Dein Teich ist natürlich ein anderer, und daher geeignet, da er immer glasklar ist.

Dein Hänsel steht nur am Rande der Qualzucht,
wenn du schreibst das die Augen frei bleiben, hat er nur richtig fett am Kopp..., und sieht richtig schlau damit aus, und damit in diesen Sinne ok, zur Qualzucht wird er nur...:? wenn die Augen überwuchert sind.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Jochen,

nochmal, damit hier kein falscher Eindruck entsteht.
Ich befürworte in keinster Weise diese Züchtungen,
im Gegenteil. Das dies nicht in Ordnung ist, da sind
wir uns einig. Der Boykott müsste aber bei unseren
großen Händlern anfangen, nicht bei Leuten wie mir.
Du kannst ja die mal fragen, wo diese Fische herkommen.
(Den Link darf ich leider nicht schreiben)
Da wird dann wahrscheinlich auch nur gelächelt,
Vor Ort bei so mancher "Fischfarm" wird einem klar, daß
man 0,0 daran ändern wird, wenn man die letzten 5 Schleier
der Saison bei einem Minizoohändler nicht mitnimmt.
Da bekommt "Franz Schuberts Forellen Quintett" eine ganz
neue Bedeutung.

Ob ein Black Moor tatsächlich schmerzen hat ist
wissenschaftlich leider nicht geklärt wie Du ja selbst
sagst. Ich habe diese Ausführungen in diverser
Literatur auch alle gelesen. Fakt ist nunmal, das diese
Fische das Licht der Welt erblickt haben und solange
Sie mir als uneingeschränkt lebensfähig erscheinen,
problemlos Ihr Futter aufnehmen und keine Krankheiten
bekommen dürfen Sie in meinem Teich leben.

Ich hab z.B. auch einen Koi, dem von Geburt an der
rechte Kiemendeckel fehlt. Er schwimmt zwar etwas
schräg, lebt aber sonst ganz normal. Solange er das
tut werde ich Ihn nicht einschläfern. Zwei meiner
__ Shubunkin hab ich mit einer fehlenden Brustflosse
übernommen. Sie schwimmen einwandfrei, der
Nachwuchs (eindeutig farblich zu erkennen wer der
Vater war) ist vollkommen ok mit allen Flossen.

Unterm Strich. Es spielt für mich keine Rolle mehr
ob ein Tier durch Zucht, Evolution oder Unfall etwas
gehandicapt ist. Sobald es lebt und nicht den Eindruck
vermittelt das es leidet werde ich es Ihm so schön
wie möglich machen.

Viele dieser "Restbestandfische" hab ich leider auch
schon erlösen müssen wegen Schwimmblasenfehler,
Krankheiten die schon durch Transport oder schlechte
Haltung hervorgerufen wurden oder anderer Probleme.
Das ist jedesmal eine furchtbare Sache, vielleicht kannst
Du da wenigstens ein bischen verstehen, das ich mich
freue, wenn es so einem kleinen "Hänsel" so richtig gut
geht und er schon nach Futter schnappt wenn ich den
ersten Schritt auf die Terasse mache.

Es darf jeder gern vorbei kommen und sich selbst
ein Bild davon machen ob es den Fischen gut geht
oder nicht.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Andy,

ich kann sehr wohl verstehen wenn man Fische verliert.

ich züchte oder besser vermehre Wildformen von Aquarienfischen,
alle Arten kommen aus bedrohten Gewässern vor.
Wir (mehrere Freunde) erhoffen uns dadurch die Erhaltung mancher Arten.

Bei diesen Vermehrungen, speziel bei Rotrückenscalaren ist mir schon ein ganzer "Wurf" als Bauchrutscher geboren, ich hatte bei der Zucht irgendetwas falsch gemacht, wahrscheinlich war die Leitfähigkeit zu hoch, alle Tiere musste ich töden...

Ich schreibe das nur da ich der Meinung bin,
die Asiaten sollten lieber ihr durch aus, grosses und kompententes Fachwissen zur Zucht, auf bedrohte Arten richten, und nicht an monströse Gestalten verschwenden.

Dadurch würde der Natur geholfen, und das erhoffe ich mir, auch wenn es hoffnungslos ist.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Es darf jeder gern vorbei kommen und sich selbst
> ein Bild davon machen ob es den Fischen gut geht
> oder nicht.



Aber nur wenn keine FC Bayern Fahne im Garten flattert.

Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Einmal Löwe immer Löwe


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Der Handel wird nichts ändern, solange die Ware vom Verbraucher abgenommen wird. 
Das ist Fakt. Nur wenn engagierte Verbraucher kritische Produkte nicht mehr kaufen und Ihren Händler immer wieder mit kritischen Fragen konfrontieren ändert sich der Markt. 

Bei mir in der Branche kann man sehr gut beobachten, wie sich große Hersteller in den letzten Jahren von allen kritischen Holzarten distanzieren und nur noch unproblematische nachhaltige Hölzer verarbeiten. Nicht weil Sie die "Guten" sind, sondern weil die Kunden zunehmend kritischer und ökologisch bewusster kaufen. 

Wir verbraucher haben enorm viel Macht, nämlich auch etwas nicht zu kaufen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## jochen (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

jepp Löwe,

vielleicht kommt ja daher die Passion zur Hoffnung.


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

möglich 

@ Wuzzel: natürlicherweise richtig,
bei den Hochzuchtgoldfischen läufts leider anders.
Die die richtig Geld bringen werden unter dem Ladentisch
verkauft (in Deutschland). Die "Teichgoldis" gibts dann
als dreingabe für den Zwischenhändler mit dazu.

Aber da man hier Ross und Reiter nicht nennen darf
ist das nur schwer zu erklären wie das tatsächlich abläuft,
darum lass ich es auch. Wir Teichianer werden an der immer
wieder neuen Bestückung der verschiedenen Bau- und Garten-
märkte nix ändern, ob man kauft oder nicht. Dies zu stoppen
liegt in der Hand der __ Goldfisch Aquarianer.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Regs (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Guten Morgen,

ich liebe __ Goldfisch-Schleierschwänze, sie sind für mich persönlich die besten Aquarienfische. Im __ Schleierschwanz-Trupp leben auch ein Blackmoor und  Red-Head-Orandas. 

Durch die doppelte Schwanzflosse kommen sie nicht besonders gut vorwärts, sie brauchen  viel mehr Energie dafür als ein Fisch mit normalen Schwanzflossen und die haben sie auch, sie sind super munter und müssen sich bewegen können. Sie nutzen ihren gesamten Lebensraum, gründeln gerne und schwimmen in allen Bereichen des Aquariums - und zwar laufend und mit Turboantrieb, was man bei anderen Arten so kaum sieht.

Weil sie eben etwas speziell sind, halte ich sie alleine ohne andere Arten. Es gibt deswegen keine Wurzeln oder andere Verletzungsmöglichkeiten im Becken. Sorry - und ich finde absolut nicht, dass die Fische sich quälen, sie sind ausgesprochen lebhaft und fit, auch der etwas seltsam aussehende Blackmoor. Der Blackmoor in Andys Teich sieht auch keineswegs unterentwickelt aus - offensichtlich ist er groß und gut genährt - er kommt also gut klar.

Ranchu werden ziemlich groß, weshalb ich für das 350 L Becken keinen gekauft habe. Ich wüsste aber nicht was dagegen spricht sich in einem ordentlich großen Pott auch diese Varietät zu halten. Am Leben leiden die sicher nicht.

Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker werden auch hier in Deutschland verkauft: http://www.fischfarm-schubert.de/Fische/Goldfische/Schleierschwanz/ - wobei die Himmelsgucker wohl gerade ausverkauft sind, sie befinden sich nicht mehr im Angebot.

Diese Fische würde ich nicht kaufen und ziehe da ganz klar auch die Grenze zur Qualzucht -  nur denke ich nicht, dass man immer gleich mit der Keule auf alle Goldfischvarietäten einschlagen muss, weil es auch solche Zuchtformen gibt.  

Vielleicht kommt Ihr mal wieder runter   ;-)


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

@coolniro 

Da ist für mich nicht viel anders als in meiner Branche. Auch bei uns gab es viele Dinge, die mehr oder weniger illegal auf den europäischen Markt gekommen sind. Wenn die aber keiner mehr nachfragt, dann lohnt sich auch das illegale Geschäft nicht.
Auch die unter dem Ladentischgeschäfte finden ja letztendlich statt weil ein Verbraucher das abnimmt. 
Ohne Kunden kein Markt ! Das ist die Macht der Konsumenten, die ganze Konzerne in die Knie zwingen kann. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Der Handel wird nichts ändern, solange die Ware vom Verbraucher abgenommen wird.



Verbraucher aller Länder vereinigt euch? Wuzzel das ist ein Wunschgedanke.

Die Einstellungen zu Tieren in anderen Kulturen kann sich von unserer erheblich unterscheiden. Ich würde da eher beim Erzeuger ansetzen - jedoch leben die offenbar in einem Land, in dem der Tierschutz keine so große Rolle spielt.

VG Regine


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Erzeuger aller Länder vereinigt euch wird aber noch viel mehr ein Wunschgedange bleiben, hier stecken nämlich noch knallharte wirtschaftliche Interessen dahinter. 

Wir können zwar global denken, aber nur lokal handeln. 
Wenn jeder natürlich sagt "ach ich kann doch nichts ausrichten" Wird sich nicht viel ändern. 

Der eine oder andere wird sich noch an die geplante Versenkung Der Ölbohrinsel Brent Spar in den 90ern erinnern. Diese sollte entsorgt und versenkt werden. Damals wurde von vielen Seiten zum Boykott von Shell Tankstellen aufgerufen. Mit Erfolg. Verbraucher vs gigantischer weltweit agierendem Konzern ! 

Wer jetzt sagt, wir Verbraucher haben keinen Einfluss, der irrt ! 

Darum sagt NEIN !



> Denn wenn ihr nicht NEIN sagt, wenn IHR nicht nein sagt, Mütter, dann: dann:


... wer wissen will was dann passiert kann bei Wolfgang Borchert nachlesen  (Zitat anklicken für den ganzen Text)

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Wuzzel in diesem Fall sehe ich da wenig Chancen. Wir können nur lokal reagieren und Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker nicht kaufen. Dann ist der deutsche Markt, der ohnehin für diese Varietät wirtschaftlich keine Bedeutung haben wird, zwar kaputt aber in Japan, China und anderen Ländern die da eine andere Einstellung haben wird man das kaum bemerken.

Ich war sehr erstaunt, überhaupt Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker hier im Handel zu finden, weil der Handel mit diesen Qualzuchten doch angeblich nicht erlaubt sein soll. Wäre das so, hätte man schon die Einfuhr verhindern müssen.

VG Regine


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Der Deutsche Markt ist doch schon mal ein Anfang !? 
Und wenn man die Händler, die so etwas im Programm haben darauf anspricht, das man solange solche Artikel verkauft werden man auch seinen restlichen Bedarf woanders deckt ist das ein Anfang. Und wenn viele Lieferanten den Zuchtbetrieben sagen: das wird nicht mehr gewünscht, dann stellen die um auf Fische die gewünscht werden. 

Wir können uns aber auch hinsetzen und gar nichts tun und nach der Obrikkeit rufen, die ja schon die Einfuhr verhindern hätte können. Mir ist eigenverantwortliches Handeln immer lieber, als von der Obrigkeit fremdbestimmt zu werden.

War doch bei Brent Spar genau so... da hätte man auch sagen können... ach die paar Liter die ich tanke, die interessieren keinen. Genau viele von diesen paar Litern interessieren dann doch ! 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Und hast Du schon hingeschrieben?


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Nein, habe ich nicht, sehe ich auch nicht als meine Aufgabe. Wie gesagt ich bin dafür im engsten Umfeld bei sich anzufangen, und dazu gehören meine Händler in der Nähe. 
Aber ich werde vermeiden bei Händlern die solche Produkte führen zu kaufen. 
Und wenn jeder User der diesen Thread liest drüber nachdenkt um dann für sich seine persönliche Entscheidung zu treffen, dann ist mit dem Thread auf jeden Fall schon mal zum Nachdenken geholfen worden, egal, wie die Entscheidungen der einzelnen dann ausfallen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel 
... der es im übrigen nicht korrekt findet einen einzelnen Händler hier so herauszustellen und anzuprangern, da könnte man sicher noch einige mehr aufzählen.


----------



## Butterfly (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Ihr!

Wenn die hier beschriebenen Goldfischqualzuchten, Tierquälereien sind, warum sind diese Fische dann legal bei vielen Zoohändlern zu erwerben?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Joachim (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Nabend!

@Butterfly
Es geht zunächst um Ethik, Moral und das eigene Gewissen - nicht um Gesetze.


----------



## Butterfly (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Guten Abend.

Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, aber warum verbietet der Gesetzgeber dies nicht. Über diese hochgezüchteten Goldfischen hört man auch keinen Wiederspruch, von seiten der Tierschützer und wie sie alle heissen.

Ist in gewisser Hinsicht so ähnlich wie das ''Kopieren'' von Schwanz und/oder Ohren einzelner Hunderassen..Dies wurde schon vor zig Jahren gesetzlich verboten!!
Warum dann nicht die selbe in gewisser Hinsicht quälerei auch bei Fischen verbieten. Nur weil Fische für die meisten Menschen nicht wirklich interessant sind und desshalb auch nicht viel ''Gerede'' darum gemacht wird.


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Regs (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht, sehe ich auch nicht als meine Aufgabe. Wie gesagt ich bin dafür im engsten Umfeld bei sich anzufangen, und dazu gehören meine Händler in der Nähe.
> Aber ich werde vermeiden bei Händlern die solche Produkte führen zu kaufen.
> Und wenn jeder User der diesen Thread liest drüber nachdenkt um dann für sich seine persönliche Entscheidung zu treffen, dann ist mit dem Thread auf jeden Fall schon mal zum Nachdenken geholfen worden, egal, wie die Entscheidungen der einzelnen dann ausfallen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Wuzzel,
leider habe ich von Dir keine andere Reaktion erwartet. Andere los zu schicken ist sehr einfach - selbst die Initiative zu ergreifen, für die man sich zuvor in einer Diskussion so sehr erwärmt schon eine andere Sache.

Hattest Du den Händler angeprangert? Oder hatte ich auf das bestehende Angebot hingewiesen?

Wer hier mit gelesen hat, weiß jetzt jedenfalls Bescheid.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Butterfly (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Regine.

Wie ist denn deine Meinung zu meinem vorheriegen Beitrag?

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Regina, 
offensichtlich hast Du mich nicht richtig verstanden. 
Wir Kunden bestimmen durch das was wir kaufen, das was Angeboten wird und das was nicht angeboten wird. 
Ich sehe es nicht als meine Aufgabe im Internet nach Händlern zu forschen und diese dann auf Sortimente aufmerksam zu machen, die mich dazu veranlassen bei Ihnen nichts zu kaufen. Ich hätte auch so vermutlich bei dem Händler nichts gekauft, weil ich Tiere lokal kaufe. 
Wenn mein Händler hier Produkte verkauft, die ich politisch für nicht korrekt halte, dann meide ich diesen Händler und ggf. sage ich es Ihm auch. 
Im übrigen habe ich von Qualzuchten NULL Ahnung und habe hier deswegen dazu auch nichts geschrieben, ausser das ich wenn man etwas ändern will den Ansatz eher beim Verbraucher sehe, als beim Händler oder gar Züchter. Mit Null Ahnung einen Händler zur Rede zu stellen... sorry, das wäre mir dann doch zu Heikel. 

Ich schicke auch niemanden los, irgendwelche Händler zu ermahnen. Ich fordere nur dazu auf, anstatt auf Regelungen durch die Obrigkeit sein eigenes Konsumverhalten ggf. dann und wann zu hinterfragen. 
Liebe Regina, in meinem eigenen Umfeld spreche ich durchaus ab und an Händler freundlich auf Mißstände an. Dabei geht es nicht nur um Tier oder Naturschutz. 

Wer hier gelesen hat der weiß ganz sicher Bescheid  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> 
> Gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, aber warum verbietet der Gesetzgeber dies nicht. Über diese hochgezüchteten Goldfischen hört man auch keinen Wiederspruch, von seiten der Tierschützer und wie sie alle heissen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Butterfly ¿ (Ironie),

gegen die sogenannten hochgezüchteten Goldfische - also Schleierschwänze in allen möglichen Formen - habe ich grundsätzlich gar nichts. Das sind Tiere die seit Jahrhunderten für die Haltung in Aquarien gezüchtet wurden und da offensichtlich ausgezeichnet klar kommen.

Da finde ich es grundsätzlich viel merkwürdiger, irgendwo im Ausland Fische aus ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum heraus zu fangen um sie in Aquarien zu halten - jedenfalls die, die es bis hier her schaffen..

Das Kopieren von Ohren und Schwanz ist wirklich Tierquälerei weil ein schmerzhafter Eingriff am lebenden Tier.

Ich würde die Zucht von Blasenaugen und Himmelsguckern eher mit der Zucht von Möpsen, chinesischen Faltenhunden, Nackthunden, Boxern die keine Luft mehr kriegen und Katzen die aussehen, als seien sie gegen eine Wand gelaufen vergleichen. Die Liste ließe sich um einiges verlängern.

Dass man von Tierschützern über diese speziellen Goldfischzuchten nichts hört liegt vermutlich daran, dass sie in Deutschland nicht populär und wohl kaum zu bekommen sind. Der Handlungsbedarf ist offenbar nicht erkennbar.

Man kann ja die gewerbsmäßige Zucht der Tiere im Ausland nicht verbieten - dort sieht man die Zucht und Haltung von Tieren teilweise mit völlig anderen Augen. Wo alles was fliegt außer Flugzeugen und alles was vier Beine hat außer Tischen und Stühlen auf dem Speisezettel steht macht es ganz wenig Sinn über so etwas zu diskutieren, schon gar nicht, wenn sich damit Geld verdienen lässt.

Der Kauf oder die Unterlassung desselbenist  eine persönliche Entscheidung, jeder Einzelne ist gefragt. Damit verbunden ist aber immer - und das hat Cool Niro, mit dem ich selten überein stimme, heraus gestellt die Entscheidung über das Leben der bereits eingeführten Individuen.


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo,

habe mich über das Leben der eingeführten Individuen durch persönliche Gespräche mit Marktleidern, und Führern von Zoogeschäften schlau gemacht.
Auch mit mehreren führenden Mitgliedern bekannter Deutscher Aquarienvereinigungen habe ich gesprochen,
auf der Messe in Duisburg waren genügend Ansprechpartner zum Thema.

Die Tiere werden in Grossmärkten nicht mehr angeboten.
Eine grosse Zoofachkette hat sogar eigens einen Tierarzt eingestellt, der das Angebot an Tieren und deren Zustand der eigenen Filialen stichpunktmässig und ohne Vorankündigung überprüft.
Korrupte Marktleider (wie Andy schreibt...unter den Tisch verkauft...) falls es sie wirklich geben sollte, werden somit von den eigenen Ärzten angeprangert.

Tiere (meisst Koi) die nach der Saison aus den Aussenanlagen genommen werden,
werden je nach Grösse des Marktes im Ladenteich weiterverkauft, oder die Aussenanlage in einen frostfreien Lagerraum untegebracht. Die Fütterung der Tiere, und die Filterung von solchen Teichen und die dazu verbrauchte Energie ist für diese  Märkte "Peanuts".

Solche Märkte werden sich hüten ihr Image wegen tausend Kilowattstunden in Zeiten von PETA etc. aufs Spiel zu setzen.

Ein kleinerer Händler sagte mir, das auch im Winter viele Goldfische verkauft werden, es wird sogar in den Wintermonaten zugekauft,
gerade Familien mit Kindern bevorzugen öfters Kaltwasseraquarien.

Auf meiner Frage ob er sich vorstellen könnte, ob es Händler gibt die Fische "entsorgen" um die Anlage leer zu bekommen, antwortete er mir...

nicht mal mit sehr viel Phantasie könnte er sich das vorstellen,
die Behörden sind da sehr genau. Wie oben beschrieben wird sogar zugekauft.

@ Regina,

lese bitte meinen Beitrag über den Teleskopaugen "Black Moor" diese Fische zählen zu den Qualzuchten, auch das wurde mir bestätigt, da kann man schreiben was man will.
Ihre Defizite (Augendruck,Kurzsichtigkeit) sind einfach zu stark.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Schnatterzapfen (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Ich finde die Diskussion hier mittlerweile sehr interessant, auch wenn das Thema noch so traurig ist. Ständig sind die Leute hier davon überzeugt, das ihr persönliches Handeln keine Änderung hervorrufen würde und eh alles so bleibe wie es ist, es sei denn die Händler ändern ihre Einstellung. Liebe Leutz, der Händler verkauft was er gewinnbringend weiterverkaufen kann, was dies darstellt ist unsere Aufgabe.

Und die Darstellungen von dem was Qualzuchten sind und was nicht finde ich auch sehr interessant. Es ist natürilch objektiv was man als "schön" bezeichnet aber die Ansichten diverser Teich-/Aquarien-Besitzer ist schon recht bizzar.
Nur mal so als Gedankenanstoss.
Wer würde ein Meerschweinchen mit Glubschaugen kaufen ?
Wer möchte einen Golden Redriever mit gespaltenen Hinterläufen ?

Alle die nun schreiben wollen...."_..das sieht doch nicht aus..._" oder "_..das geht doch nicht..._"...sollten sich das zuvor geschriebene nochmal durchlesen.


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Jochens Posting bestätigt, das der Druck der Verbraucher und die Angst um für die Ketten wichtiges Image ja offensichtlich bereits Erfolge zeigt  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Jochen,

in Zoo- und Aquaristik-Läden sterben täglich Tiere - darum kümmert sich kein Tierarzt. Sie überstehen den Transport zum Laden schon oft nicht in gutem Zustand. Das ist Dir sicherlich bekannt. Die Tiere werden beim Züchter gestreckt oder irgendwo aus einem Gewässer gekeschert, in Tüten verpackt - sind teilweise über Tage im Flugzeug und Fahrzeug unterwegs. Im Handel wird der zu erwartende Ausfall kalkuliert.

Ich denke Du weist ziemlich gut worüber ich schreibe, oder? 

Ich will mich mit Dir nicht darum streiten ob ein Blackmoor jetzt eine Qualzucht ist oder nicht. In meinem Aquarium schwimmt ein solches Tier - ganz legal aus dem Zoogeschaft mitgenommen - sehr munter herum, frisst wie alle anderen, gründelt gerne, wächst in gutem körperlichen Zustand. Dieser Fisch als Individuum quält sich nicht und ich würde ihn deshalb nicht als Qualzucht einordnen. Meine Meinung dazu: Dass vergleichbare Varietäten ein besseres Sehvermögen haben ist nicht zu übersehen, bedeutet für den Fisch im Aquarium aber nach meinem Eindruck keinen individuellen Nachteil.

Die Ausführungen von Nikolau Mette auf dessen Website http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/fancy.htm finde ich ausgesprochen vernünftig. Der Mann kennt die Varietäten ziemlich genau und hat Kontakt zu Haltern der Fische. Sein Urteil gründet sich auf genaue Kenntnis und wie man liest, ist er sich nicht immer sicher wie er eine Varietät einstufen soll. 

Während die Chinesen nach ihrem Schönheitsideal Drachenaugen & Co. züchteten, wurde hier der Deutsche Schäferhund zum körperlichen Krüppel gezüchtet, der wegen seiner dysplasischen Hüften auch als Individuum echte Schmerzen leidet.  Schäferhunde mit Hüftdysplasie sind Qualzüchtungen, haben Schmerzen,  leiden. Boxer und Möpse die kaum Luft bekommen, schnaufend atmen, deren Augen laufend tränen, die wie Möpse zur Fettleibigkeit und mit krummen Beinen gezüchtet wurden damit sie lieber auf dem Sofa sitzen weil Bewegung für sie eine Zumutung ist - das sind für mich Qualzüchtungen bei denen individuelles Leiden und Schmerzen klar im Spiel sind. Da muss man gar nicht so weit gehen nach gespaltenen Hinterläufen zu suchen.

Wenn man googelt kommt man schnell darauf, dass es verschiedene Seiten über Qualzuchten von Fischen gibt, in denen die Verfasser ihre persönliche Meinung dazu abgeben. Der kann man sich anschließen oder nicht - eine einheitliche Beurteilung wird man nicht finden. Insofern finde ich es sehr gerechtfertigt sich ein persönliches, eigenes Urteil zu bilden. 

Beim Blackmoor sehe ich nicht, dass die Tiere am Leben leiden. Beim Himmelsgucker kann ich es mir zwar vorstellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher weil ich die Tiere noch nie live gesehen habe - ebensowenig Blasenaugen, bei denen mir die Verletzungsanfälligkeit der Blasen nicht gefällt. Wenn eine Blase verletzt ist leidet der Fisch ganz sicher und die Gefahr ist bei nicht sachgerechter Haltung hoch.

Summa summarum werde ich meine Bewertung am individuell erzeugten Leid der Tiere durch angezüchtete Eigenarten fest machen.


----------



## Regs (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



Schnatterzapfen schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Gedankenanstoss.
> Wer würde ein Meerschweinchen mit Glubschaugen kaufen ?
> Wer möchte einen Golden Redriever mit gespaltenen Hinterläufen ?



Hallo,
de facto gibts auch in westlichen Ländern genügend viele deformierte Körperteile bei Tierrassen, es ist nicht notwendig, das Exterieur von Fischen mit dem von Säugetieren zu vergleichen.


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Regine,

wenn ich deinen Beitrag lese,
fällt mir dazu nur eines ein.

Mit einem Übel kann, und sollte man nicht ein anderes rechtfertigen.

Es ist schon traurig mit was für Argumente hier verfochten wird.

Andere Menschen haben ein deformiertes Huhn,
dann kann ich locker eine Schildkröte ohne Panzer halten...

echt klasse...

Mein Lebensideal sieht ein wenig anders aus, ich versuche das Positive als Vorbild zu sehen, (natürlich gelingt das nicht immer, aber ich versuche es)

und eben nicht das Negative.

Alleine der Gedanke das ein Blackmoor Schmerzen fühlen könnte (denn wenn es so ist hat er welche), würden mich von der Haltung abhalten.
Das hat selbst schon Nikolai Mette vor Jahren geschrieben.

Es gibt übrigens viele Internetseiten die viel härter mit Qualzuchten umgehen, es muss nicht immer der nette Herr Mette sein, der schon mehrfach hier zum Thema verlinkt wurde...

PS,

hier ein Zitat von dir..



> Dass vergleichbare Varietäten ein besseres Sehvermögen haben ist nicht zu übersehen, bedeutet für den Fisch im Aquarium aber nach meinem Eindruck keinen individuellen Nachteil.



Vermenschlichung von Tieren kann mag ich eigentlich nicht gerne,
aber,
bei der Beobachtung meines Körpers fällt mir auf...

Ohne Brille fühle ich mich gegenüber anderen bei vielen Sachen im Nachteil,
trage ich lange keine Brille bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen, und meine Konzentration und Reaktion im alltäglichen Leben lässt nach. 

Tschüss,

Jochen.


----------



## Regs (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



jochen schrieb:


> Hallo Regine,
> 
> wenn ich deinen Beitrag lese,
> fällt mir dazu nur eines ein.
> ...



Du hast es einfach nicht verstanden, Jochen. Ich habe versucht Dir zu erklären, was ich für eine Qualzucht halte und als Beispiel dafür das körperliche Leiden davon betroffener Rassen genannt. Eine Qualzucht ist für mich, wenn das Individuum definitiv Schmerz und Krankheit aufgrund seiner Deformation erleiden muss. Ich kann das beim Demekin nicht feststellen.

Was jetzt Deine Augen mit denen eines Demekins zu tun haben ist mir nicht klar. Dir sollte aber klar sein, dass Fische zu intellektueller Leistung wie einem Vergleich zwischen Individuen nicht imstande sind und im Jetzt und Hier leben.

Dass Du Dich selbst auf das zuvor von Dir geächtete Niveau begibst und Deine Sehfähigkeit mit- oder ohne Brille dafür benutzt finde ich irritierend. Ich bin mir sicher, dass Vermenschlichung in keiner Weise zum Thema beiträgt.

Es sei Dir unbenommen, Deinem Lebensideal zu folgen nur halte ich es für fragwürdig, das anderen auf zu zwingen.  Dass Nikolai Mette offensichtlich vom Fach ist und schreibt worüber er Kenntnis hat ist für mich offensichtlich. Für eine bedauerliche Fehlhandlung mit dem Ziel persönlicher Abqualifizierung halte ich es, den Autor als "der nette Herr Mette" zu bezeichnen weil er Deine Ansicht nicht vollständig teilt. Soviel Rückgrat, mit abweichenden Meinungen respektvoll umzugehen darf man ruhig haben.


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Regine,

hier geht es nicht wer und was nett ist, 
ich möchte auch niemanden mein Lebensideal aufzwingen, ich habe es nur geschrieben.

Und wenn ich einen Menschen nett finde qualifiziere ich ihn nicht ab,
ich kenne sehr wohl die Ausführungen von Herrn Mette, wollte damit nur, darauf hinweisen das es auch andere Autoren gibt, die mit dem Thema viel kritischer schreiben, eben nicht so nett..
du weichst gewaltig vom Thema ab.

Wenn eine Qualzucht für dich nur vorhanden ist wenn Du der Meinung bist das der Fisch definitiv Schmerzen spürt, bist du mit deiner Meinung klar im Vorteil.

Bisher konnte noch niemand wissenschaftlich bestätigen ob Fische überhaupt Schmerzen verspüren.
Also weitermachen, das Argument sitzt....:beten

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Regs (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



jochen schrieb:


> Bisher konnte noch niemand wissenschaftlich bestätigen ob Fische überhaupt Schmerzen verspüren.
> Also weitermachen, das Argument sitzt....:beten
> .



Hallo Jochen,
Süffisanz ist kein Argument und wenn das das Niveau der Diskussion sein soll die Du führen möchtest, ziehe ich mich daraus zurück.

Dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden sieht jeder Halter der einen verletzten oder kranken Fisch pflegt. Wissenschaftlich belegt ist es übrigens auch: http://www.google.de/search?q=fische+schmerzen - es gibt diverse Veröffentlichungen über das Thema die dies bejahen.


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Regine,

es gibt aber auch viele Seiten im Internet, wo beschrieben wird das es Wissenschaftler gibt die es eben nicht bajahen.

Wenn dir mein Niveau nicht gut genug ist, kann ich dir diese Meinung über mich nicht abnehmen, ich respektiere sie aber.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Regs (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Jochen,
auch mit Polemik wird das nichts.

http://www.wissenschaft.de/wissenschaft/news/211692.html
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article3642168/Koennen-Fische-Schmerzen-empfinden.html

Zwei seriöse Veröffentlichungen.

Wenn Du ebenfalls seriöse Quellen hast, interessiert mich das, mit dem Thema sollte man sich schon mal auseinander setzen wenn man Fische hält.


----------



## Teicher (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Jeder hat das RECHT das zu glauben was er möchte, und NIEMAND hat das recht andere seine ansichten und sonstdergleichen aufzuzwängen.
Habt Ihr 'ne Sch---.
Auch noch, wie aus dem Angelsächsischen raum so treffent gesagt wird: Who cares anyway!


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Regine,

ich weiss nicht wie seriös du diesen Artikel findest ?
in übrigen einer von vielen, den man mit etwas guten Willen ergoogeln kann.

http://www.matchangler-shop.de/schmerz_bei_fischen.htm

 Herr Nikolai Mette (den du ja befürwortest) schreibt auf seiner Webseite, in einen von dir eingestellten Link folgendes...



> Lassen wir einmal völlig außer Acht, daß die Frage, ob Fische Schmerzen empfinden können, noch ungeklärt und selbst unter Neurophysiologen sehr umstritten ist (ich selbst bin übrigens der Ansicht, daß Fische dazu durchaus in der Lage sind; das ist aber wissenschaftlich nicht abgesichert).



Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung wenn du sagst für dich steht fest das der Fisch Schmerzen empfinden kann.
Das schlimme daran ist, das es bewiesen ist das durch den hohen Augendruck den nun mal dein Black Moor hat, ein starkes Schmerzgefühl zu empfinden wäre, wenn es sicher stehen würde das Fische Schmerzen kennen.

Ich wiederhole mich,
seine Kurzsichtigkeit bekommt er durch den hohen Augendruck,
deswegen gründeln diese Fische auch enorm nach Futter. Durch den hohen Augendruck kommen auch Schmerzen zu Stande, die du so gut wie nicht beobachten kannst.

Du hast geschrieben...



> mit dem Thema sollte man sich schon mal auseinander setzen wenn man Fische hält.



Ich setze mich schon sehr oft mit dem Thema Fisch auseinander, nicht nur zu diesen speziellen Thema (Qualzuchten)...

Hier eine kleine aktuelle Auswahl, die ich in den letzten drei Jahren gelesen habe....
es muss nicht immer nur mal schnell gegoogelt werden, "altes Wissen" ziehe ich vor.
Alleine die Amazonas bringt unheimlich viel Wissen über und um den Fisch.
Blehers Discus umschreibt die Habitate der Tiere bis in das kleinste Detail.

 

ich könnte mein Datz Abo der letzten Jahre noch aus dem Keller hervor kramen, wenn gewünscht.

Viele diese Autoren kenne ich persönlich (erst gestern bin ich mehr als 1000km gefahren um mir wirklich gute Vorträge zum Thema Fisch anzuhören um anschliessend mit den Rednern und Zuhörern zu diskutieren), es wurden auch einige Bilder von meinen Tieren in diesen Zeitschriften abgebildet.
Bei Aquanet ein online Magazin für Aquarianer (für mich mehr als seriös) wurde ein mehrseitiger Artikel über der Aquaristik, welche ich betreibe,  geschrieben.

Ich hoffe du wirfst mir jetzt nach Niveauelosigkeit, Süffisanz und Polemik,
jetzt nicht Naivität, Arroganz oder sonst was vor, weil ich dieses Bild und die anschliessenden Sätze eingestellt habe,

aber alles kann ich auch nicht sitzen lassen.

Ich habe sehr wohl ein wenig Ahnung von Fischen, auch wenn es mit meinem Niveau nicht ganz so hinhaut.

Einige Frage noch.

Warum hältst du solche Fische,
mit deinem Wissen um den Fisch?
Er ist mehr als umstritten,
er steht mehr als am Rande der Qualzucht.

Gibt es keinen von über 2000 bekannten Zierfischen (eine Vielzahl wird wohl noch entdeckt werden) den du diesen Fisch vorziehst?

Muss es unbedingt ein Fisch sein dessen Körper verformt wurde um mancher Leute Ideal zu entsprechen?

Warum hält sich ein Mensch mit deiner Intelligenz einen solchen Fisch,
muss es was abnormales sein, das die Natur nicht geschaffen hat, um glücklich zu werden?

Oder ganz ohne Niveau und "neudeutsch" geschrieben...was ist daran so geil?

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## jochen (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo,


Wer bei so einen Verhalten der Tiere keine Defizite erkennt, sollte sich wirklich mit Fischen und deren Anatomie sowie (Schwimm) Verhalten auseinander setzen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S07UAODwf4

http://www.youtube.com/user/goldfishutopia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XqivIStnzw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBCCMBTYvuE&feature=related

Das zum Thema Demekin, an dem kein gestörtes Verhalten zu sehen sein soll.
(Es handelt sich hier nicht um Grundeln, Schlammspringern, Kampf,- oder Kugelfischen, sondern um "ehemalige" Goldfische)

Videos von Himmelsguckern und Blasenaugen möchte ich lieber nicht einstellen.



Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Regs (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



jochen schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wie seriös du diesen Artikel findest ?
> in übrigen einer von vielen, den man mit etwas guten Willen ergoogeln kann.
> 
> http://www.matchangler-shop.de/schmerz_bei_fischen.htm



Hallo Jochen,
Anglermedien verneinen sehr einheitlich die Möglichkeit, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden. 
Ich fand eine Auseinandersetzung die ebenfalls von und für Angler (Catch & Release) zum Thema geführt wurde hier: http://www.catch-release.de/print.php?id=11 der Autor zieht die Möglichkeit nach Abwägung diverser aufgeführter, wissenschaftlicher Publikationen durchaus in Betracht. 



jochen schrieb:


> Herr Nikolai Mette (den du ja befürwortest) schreibt auf seiner Webseite, in einen von dir eingestellten Link folgendes...



Ich befürworte nicht Herrn Mette (den ich persönlich nicht kenne) sondern ich zweifle sein Fachwissen über Goldfische nicht an. Mir gefällt auch, dass er es deutlich sagt wenn er Zweifel hat und sich noch kein abschließendes Urteil bilden konnte. Auch in dem von Dir gezeigten Zitat ist das der Fall.



jochen schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist, das es bewiesen ist das durch den hohen Augendruck den nun mal dein Black Moor hat, ein starkes Schmerzgefühl zu empfinden wäre, wenn es sicher stehen würde das Fische Schmerzen kennen.



Hmmmm als einzige Quelle für den schmerzhaften Augen(innen)druck bei Demekin konnte ich das von Suchmaschinen offenbar gut gecrawlte Hobby-Gartenteichforum mit Deinem Beitrag finden. Dieser Sachverhalt scheint völlig unbekannt zu sein - hast Du dafür eine Quelle, Jochen?



jochen schrieb:


> ich könnte mein Datz Abo der letzten Jahre noch aus dem Keller hervor kramen, wenn gewünscht.


Au ja - und herschicken, die würde ich auch gerne lesen *lach*



jochen schrieb:


> Ich habe sehr wohl ein wenig Ahnung von Fischen, auch wenn es mit meinem Niveau nicht ganz so hinhaut.


Ich würde mir nicht erlauben, das anzuzweifeln und darüber streiten wir ja auch nicht.



jochen schrieb:


> Warum hältst du solche Fische,
> mit deinem Wissen um den Fisch?
> Er ist mehr als umstritten,
> er steht mehr als am Rande der Qualzucht.


Es hat ganz harmlos mit zwei geschenkten __ Shubunkin angefangen (eine Goldfischvarietät) Die Aussicht darauf, im Winter auf Fische verzichten zu müssen hat mich dazu gebracht, ein Aquarium zu kaufen. Da ich durch die vielen Bücher über Goldfische ein Fan der mir bis dahin nur als Goldfischglas-Bewohner bekannten Tiere geworden bin sollten es Schleierschwänze sein. Ich hatte eine genaue Vorstellung davon, welche ich gerne haben wollte weil die Varietäten in der Fachliteratur genau beschrieben und bebildert werden.

Der nächste größere Aquaristikladen versprach, mir die Fische aus dem Großhandel mit zu bringen weil deren Bestand ausverkauft war. Es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick - ich habe vier schon sehr große und ein paar noch kleine Schleierschwänze und Calikos ausgesucht, prachtvolle mehrfarbige Exemplare. Im Becken schwamm noch dieser kleine hässliche Blackmoor und ich gab dem Impuls ihn mitzunehmen, weil er so hässlich ist dass ihn sicher ohnehin keiner kaufen würde, nach.

Inzwischen besitze ich ein zweites Becken mit Skalaren, Brillantsalmlern, Rotkopfsalmlern und Welsen die mir im Büro Gesellschaft leisten.

Mein Herz gehört den Goldfischen. Sie sind enorm lebhaft, untereinander vollkommen friedlich und kurven den ganzen Tag mit enormem Elan im Becken herum. Die Fische sind vollkommen gesund. Hätten sie bei ihrem Temperament normale Flossen könnte man sie unmöglich in einem Aquarium halten. So verbrauchen sie allerhand Energie dabei, sich vorwärts zu bewegen und das finde ich völlig ok denn sie sind an den für sie gedachten Lebensraum Aquarium vollkommen angepasst und nutzen alle Zonen selbst.

Ich kann daher Deine Einwände gegen die Zucht von Schleierschwänze per sé überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Die Tiere gelten als besonders langlebig und können 20 Jahre alt werden - das wäre kaum möglich wenn sie tatsächlich eine Qualzucht wären.

Dass Du Demekin ablehnst kann ich verstehen - mir hatte der Fisch schon im Buch nicht gefallen - er entspricht so gar nicht unserem Schönheitsideal. Hier in seinem Pott zeigt er sich aber unerwartet normal, sein Verhalten weicht von dem der anderen Fische nicht ab. Er kann sicher nicht gut sehen was direkt vor ihm ist, aber das problemlos kompensieren.

Man kann doch lesen soviel man will - solange man keine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit den Tieren hat, fehlen Informationen, da wirst Du mir sicher zustimmen.



jochen schrieb:


> Gibt es keinen von über 2000 bekannten Zierfischen (eine Vielzahl wird wohl noch entdeckt werden) den du diesen Fisch vorziehst?
> 
> Muss es unbedingt ein Fisch sein dessen Körper verformt wurde um mancher Leute Ideal zu entsprechen?
> 
> ...


Hm unsere Haustierrassen entsprechen alle nicht mehr ihrer natürlichen Urform.  Auch ihre Körper wurden häufig an ihre Aufgaben in unserem Leben angepasst.

Mein Dackel hat halt kurze Beine, mein Islandhund ein besonders dickes Fell..



jochen schrieb:


> Oder ganz ohne Niveau und "neudeutsch" geschrieben...was ist daran so geil?
> .



Ganz eindeutig neben ihrer Schönheit (wobei ich da unseren "Zorro" ausnehme) ihre freundliche und entgegenkommende, temperamentvolle Art.  Sie sind Individualisten, keiner sieht genau aus wie der andere. Die Fische geben mir als Pfleger das Gefühl, dass meine Zuneigung erwidert wird. Ich denke das ist es, was viele Halter auch an Koi so begeistert und sie weinen lässt, wenn ihre Fische sie verlassen.

However, ich muss mich morgen auf meinen Auftrag konzentrieren und werde versuchen, mich nicht ablenken zu lassen, gucke aber auf jeden Fall kurz hier rein.

Dir und allen noch einen schönen Rest-Feierabend.


----------



## jochen (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Regine



Regs schrieb:


> Hmmmm als einzige Quelle für den schmerzhaften Augen(innen)druck bei Demekin konnte ich das von Suchmaschinen offenbar gut gecrawlte Hobby-Gartenteichforum mit Deinem Beitrag finden. Dieser Sachverhalt scheint völlig unbekannt zu sein - hast Du dafür eine Quelle, .



http://deepblue.lib.umich.edu/bitstream/2027.42/50040/1/902760207_ftp.pdf

ich glaub da war es dabei.



Regs schrieb:


> Ich würde mir nicht erlauben, das anzuzweifeln und darüber streiten wir ja auch nicht.



Ich hoffe du möchtest über gar nichts streiten, dazu bin ich nicht der richtige Partner, streiten finde ich doof,  meiner einer... möchte lieber diskutieren.



Regs schrieb:


> Ich kann daher Deine Einwände gegen die Zucht von Schleierschwänze per sé überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.



ups, 
wo habe ich denn geschrieben das ich was gegen Schleierschwänze habe ?,
kann mich daran überhaupt nicht erinnern.
Ich verneine persönlich Qualzuchten, zu denen wohl niemand Schleierschwänze zählt.



Regs schrieb:


> Hm unsere Haustierrassen entsprechen alle nicht mehr ihrer natürlichen Urform.  Auch ihre Körper wurden häufig an ihre Aufgaben in unserem Leben angepasst.
> 
> .



Dann versuche deine geliebten Goldis noch lange in ihrer jetzigen Form zu halten, in dem du Qualzuchten verneinst,
und nicht unterstützt.

Haus und Nutztiere sollte man wirklich nicht mit Qualzuchten vergleichen.
Ein Zugochse ist ja wohl was anderes als ein Himmelsgucker.




jochen schrieb:


> Warum hältst du solche Fische,
> mit deinem Wissen um den Fisch?
> Er ist mehr als umstritten,
> er steht mehr als am Rande der Qualzucht.
> ...



diese Fragen habe ich im Bezug auf den Blackmoor gestellt, nicht zu Goldis, Scleierschwänze etc.

Naja, den Blackmoor hast du mitgenommen weil er so hässlich war....
hast du ja beantwortet.

Der Besatz in deinem Bürobecken ist ideal,
gib noch ein wenig Huminstoffe in das Wasser, (getrocknettes __ Eichen oder Buchenlaub, oder Seemandelbaumblätter) und du wirst sehen deine Brillantsalmler strahlen dich förmlich an.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo ihr zwei,

da muß ich jetzt auch nochmal etwas dazu sagen.

@ Jochen

Du schreibst:


> wo habe ich denn geschrieben das ich was gegen Schleierschwänze habe ?,
> kann mich daran überhaupt nicht erinnern.
> Ich verneine persönlich Qualzuchten, zu denen wohl niemand Schleierschwänze zählt.



Das ist aber jetzt schon etwas inkonsequent, viele Schleier haben zuchtbedingt
eine verkleinerte Schwimmblase und einen vergrößerten Darm aufgrund der
angezüchteten Hochrückigkeit, das fällt genauso in den Bereich Qualzucht
wie bei den anderen Zuchtvarianten. Viele Schleier sind nicht schwimmfähig
und "korken" auf, nur bekommt man die meist nicht zu Gesicht, da Sie natürlich
aussortiert werden. Wenn es also tatsächlich für die Fische eine Qual sein
sollte , weil er schmerzen fühlt, dann gilt das für Schleier genauso wie für
den Black Moor. Eine schlechte Sicht kann ich zumindest bei meinen 3
Black Moors nicht feststellen, die finden Ihre Futterkügelchen genau so schnell
wie alle anderen, aber wie gesagt, wir können den Fisch halt leider nicht fragen.
Was würde ich dafür geben, wenn die alle reden könnten (gilt auch für meine
Hunde  ).

Zum Thema überwintern von nicht verkauften Fischen:
Das Dir niemand wirklich sagen wird was mit den Fischen passiert ist mir klar.
Ein bei mir ansässiger Zoohändler entlässt was übrig bleibt vom "Sommer-
geschäft" z.B. in seinen Zanderteich. Beim Gartenmarkt mit K verschwinden
die Fische einfach jedes Jahr, wenn die Aussenbecken abgebaut werden.
Im AQ Bereich schwimmt da im Winter auf jeden Fall keiner und eine andere,
versteckte IH gibt es nicht. Das weiß ich verbindlich von einer Bekannten die
dort beschäftigt ist...

@ Regine:

was für Schleierschwänze hast Du den überhaupt? Veiltail, Ryukin, Fantail,
oder einfach das aussortierte Angebot aus unseren Geschäften, welche die
eigentlichen Zuchtvorstellungen nicht erfüllen?

Um von Erfahrung zu sprechen, auch ein Schleier ist eben ein __ Goldfisch und
kann an die 20 cm groß werden. Wenn Sie das Glück haben ein normales
Schwimmverhalten zu haben sind Sie durchaus sehr schwimmfreudig,
paarungsaktiv und als Gruppe unterwegs, zumindest bei mir im Teich.
Bei 350 Liter im AQ ist für mich ob Qualzucht oder nicht zweitrangig,
das alleine ist eh schon eine Qual für Schleier denen nichts anderes
bleibt als gegen die Strömmung der Filterpumpe anzuschwimmen
und ab und zu Futter zu fressen.



> Mein Herz gehört den Goldfischen. Sie sind enorm lebhaft, untereinander vollkommen friedlich und kurven den ganzen Tag mit enormem Elan im Becken herum. Die Fische sind vollkommen gesund.



In diesem Thema von Dir 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29446
schreibst Du, das Dein Fisch eine größer werdende Wunde hat
und von "Kanibalismus". Ich kann Dich beruhigen, Kanibalismus
ist das sicher nicht, aber Dein Jungfisch frisst halt was er bei 
Deinem großen Verletzten in und um die Wunde findet. Man
könnte auch sagen er putzt Ihn, was natürlich kontraproduktiv
ist, ungefähr so wie wenn wir uns eine verkrustete Wunde
immer wieder aufkratzen.

Vom verletzten Fisch (bekam er die Wunde mechanisch oder einfach
so?) würde ich auf jeden Fall einen Abstrich machen, dies kann das
erste Anzeichen sein von Überbesatz im AQ. Bei Schleier geht das
ganz schnell.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## jochen (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Andy,

Danke für deinen Beitrag,

der Schwimmblasendefekt ist mir auf diesen Video schon aufgefallen, deswegen auch mein Vergleich im Beitrag zu den Grundeln.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBCCMBTYvuE&feature=related

Wenn es bei "normalen" Schleierschwänzen ebenfalls so sein sollte, würde ich vom Kauf solcher Tiere ebenfalls abraten.

Andy,

schon klar das man nicht alles aus einem Gespräch mit Markt,- Kettenleitern herausbekommt, was letzendlich ein schwarzes Schaf einer Kette macht, kann ich nicht nach prüfen.

Das mit dem Tierarzt stimmt 100%, denn wie schon geschrieben der starke Imageverlust könnte so eine Kette schnell "schleifen lassen", und das soll vermieten werden,
diese Ketten stehen strak dahinter,
sollte jemand erwischt werden, gibt es harte Konsequenzen.

Bitte nicht böse sein...
Vom "Gerede der Cousine meines besten Freundes, die in einem Baumarkt oder Zoohandlung beschäftigt ist" nehme ich zumindest im Interent Abstand.
Mach ich schon im Privatleben so gut wie nicht, und im Internet kann ich die Leute überhaupt nicht einschätzen.

Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Tag,

Jochen.


----------



## Regs (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Zum Thema überwintern von nicht verkauften Fischen:
> Das Dir niemand wirklich sagen wird was mit den Fischen passiert ist mir klar.
> Ein bei mir ansässiger Zoohändler entlässt was übrig bleibt vom "Sommer-
> geschäft" z.B. in seinen Zanderteich



Ich glaube sofort dass der Amts- oder sonst ein Tierarzt davon nicht informiert wird. Weg ist weg und ob verkauft oder verfüttert wird niemand nachvollziehen.

Aber mir kommt die Diskussion schon etwas grotesk vor. Bei mir gab es, wie fast jeden Sonntag während der Angelsaison, geräucherte Forelle aus den Fischteichen. Wenden wir uns lieber wieder der Zucht und Pflege zu.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> was für Schleierschwänze hast Du den überhaupt? Veiltail, Ryukin, Fantail,
> oder einfach das aussortierte Angebot aus unseren Geschäften, welche die
> eigentlichen Zuchtvorstellungen nicht erfüllen?



Oranda Red Caps, Ryukin Caliko, Tancho Ryukin, Ryukin in anderen Farben und ein Demekin. Was man halt so im Aquaristikladen bekommt. Hochwertige Zuchttiere sind das sicher nicht.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Um von Erfahrung zu sprechen, auch ein Schleier ist eben ein __ Goldfisch und kann an die 20 cm groß werden. Wenn Sie das Glück haben ein normales
> Schwimmverhalten zu haben sind Sie durchaus sehr schwimmfreudig,
> paarungsaktiv und als Gruppe unterwegs, zumindest bei mir im Teich.


Ja, das ist bei mir auch so, sie sind sehr munter.



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Bei 350 Liter im AQ ist für mich ob Qualzucht oder nicht zweitrangig,
> das alleine ist eh schon eine Qual für Schleier denen nichts anderes
> bleibt als gegen die Strömmung der Filterpumpe anzuschwimmen
> und ab und zu Futter zu fressen.


Was Fische halt so machen.  Sie betteln ausserdem wie blöd. 

In den Teich werde ich sie keinesfalls setzen. Es freut mich dass die Fische bei Dir im Teich auch überwintern können, hier würde das nicht gehen. Als einzig mögliche Haltungsform würde ich das jetzt nicht bezeichnen, es wird in der Fachliteratur davon sehr einmütig aberaten. Es gibt wohl kaum einen Fisch der über einen so langen Zeitraum an sein Lebensumfeld Aquarium züchterisch so gut angepasst wurde.

Die Beckengröße des Aquariums an die Größe der Fische anzupassen sehe ich nicht so als Problem. 



CoolNiro schrieb:


> In diesem Thema von Dir ..
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29446y


Das sollten wir auch in dem Thread lassen, sonst wird das hier zu wild. Ich kopiere Deinen Beitrag dort hinein.


----------



## Regs (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Guten Morgen Jochen,


jochen schrieb:


> http://deepblue.lib.umich.edu/bitstream/2027.42/50040/1/902760207_ftp.pdf
> 
> ich glaub da war es dabei.


Danke, ich werde es lesen. 



jochen schrieb:


> ups,
> wo habe ich denn geschrieben das ich was gegen Schleierschwänze habe ?,
> kann mich daran überhaupt nicht erinnern.



Du hattest ein Video (das letzte) mit ganz munteren Schleierschwänzen verlinkt und den Begriff mehrfach in dem Zusammenhang benutzt. Gut dass wir das aufgeklärt haben.




jochen schrieb:


> Ich verneine persönlich Qualzuchten, zu denen wohl niemand Schleierschwänze zählt. Dann versuche deine geliebten Goldis noch lange in ihrer jetzigen Form zu halten, in dem du Qualzuchten verneinst, und nicht unterstützt.



Natürlich verneine ich Qualzuchten. Wir sind uns nur nicht einig über die Definition. Für mich ganz klar: wenn das Individuum am Leben leidet. Wer nicht leidet, ist auch nicht gequält.




jochen schrieb:


> Haus und Nutztiere sollte man wirklich nicht mit Qualzuchten vergleichen. Ein Zugochse ist ja wohl was anderes als ein Himmelsgucker.


Das sehe ich anders. Ein dysplasischer Schäferhund oder ein Dackel mit Teckellähme sind Qualzuchten. Ein Mops der den Weg vom Gästehaus zum Stall nicht laufen will weil er nach meinem Eindruck nicht genug Luft bekommt und schnauft wie ein Dampfross ist eine Qualzucht. Ein Boxer mit eben diesem Problem und tränenden Augen ist eine Qualzucht.  Die Liste lässt sich fortführen. ..



jochen schrieb:


> Der Besatz in deinem Bürobecken ist ideal,
> gib noch ein wenig Huminstoffe in das Wasser, (getrocknettes __ Eichen oder Buchenlaub, oder Seemandelbaumblätter) und du wirst sehen deine Brillantsalmler strahlen dich förmlich an.



Ist schon drin 
Welche Fische hältst Du in Deinen/m Aquarien?


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

@ Regine:



> Aber mir kommt die Diskussion schon etwas grotesk vor. Bei mir gab es, wie fast jeden Sonntag während der Angesaison, geräucherte Forelle aus den Fischteichen. Wenden wir uns lieber wieder der Zucht und Pflege zu.



Dieser Part der Diskussion war ursprünglich ein wichtiger Bestandteil,
weswegen dieser Thread überhaupt entstanden ist. Du bist aber, wie
üblich mal wieder reingeschwallt ohne scheinbar die vorherigen
Beiträge zu lesen.



> Zitat von CoolNiro
> In diesem Thema von Dir ..
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/foru...ad.php?t=29446y
> 
> Das sollten wir auch in dem Thread lassen, sonst wird das hier zu wild. Ich kopiere Deinen Beitrag dort hinein.




Das wird hier nicht zu wild, sondern hat definitiv hier zu stehn, wenn
Du auf der einen Seite die Haltung von mindestens 7 Schleier (wie
man an Deiner Aufzählung sieht) im 350 Liter Becken proklamierst,
auf der anderen Seite aber einen Fisch mit offener Wunde hast.

Das ständige beziehen auf irgendwelche "Fachliteratur" diesbezüglich ist
mehr als naiv und hat mit Erfahrung mit diesen Fischen null zu tun.
In so mancher Fachliteratur über Hochzuchten wird immer noch die
Haltung in Schalen und Gläsern gut geheißen. Ein überbesetztes
Becken steht dem nicht in viel nach.



> Zitat von CoolNiro
> Bei 350 Liter im AQ ist für mich ob Qualzucht oder nicht zweitrangig,
> das alleine ist eh schon eine Qual für Schleier denen nichts anderes
> bleibt als gegen die Strömmung der Filterpumpe anzuschwimmen
> ...



Was die Fische halt so machen MÜSSEN, Du lässt Ihnen ja
keine Wahl...


----------



## Regs (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



jochen schrieb:


> der Schwimmblasendefekt ist mir auf diesen Video schon aufgefallen, deswegen auch mein Vergleich im Beitrag zu den Grundeln.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBCCMBTYvuE&feature=related



Jochen wo siehst Du denn da den Defekt?


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Sieht man doch ganz klar, sobald der Fisch das "rudern"
aufhört, ziehts Ihn hinten hoch. Drum werden die bei 
vielen Händlern im Becken mit ständiger Strömmung
am Schwimmen gehalten, bei Aquarianern auch.


----------



## Regs (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Cool Niro live beim Aggressionsabbau, immer in Ritterrüstung und Schwert unterwegs. Köstlich.

Ziemlich frech finde ich es, die in der Literatur einmütig als problematisch bewertete Haltung in einem Teich als einzig mögliche Haltungsform zu proklamieren. Bekanntlich sind die Rassen Temperatur empfindlich. 

Dein Teich hat natürlich Grundwasser mit mindestens 12 Grad und vermutlich ist es so dass jeder, der nicht über temperiertes Grundwasser verfügt, von der Haltung von Fischen, insbesondere Schleierschwänzen, Abstand nehmen sollte.

Alternativ wäre eine Einwilligungs-Bescheinigung, ausgestellt durch Cool Niro, ebenfalls möglich weil der Halter sonst nicht in den Recall kommt.


----------



## Regs (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



CoolNiro schrieb:


> Sieht man doch ganz klar, sobald der Fisch das "rudern"
> aufhört, ziehts Ihn hinten hoch. Drum werden die bei
> vielen Händlern im Becken mit ständiger Strömmung
> am Schwimmen gehalten, bei Aquarianern auch.



Danke für die Info, das war mir noch nicht bekannt. Bei "meinem" Goldfischdealer schwimmen die in einem ganz normal ausgestatteten Verkaufsbecken und bei mir zu Hause in einem normal ausgerüsteten Aquarium ohne Strömungs-Pumpen. Sie stehen nachts über dem Grund ohne "aufzupoppen".


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Bitte werdet doch nicht persönlich und sarkastisch, sobald die sachlichen Argumente ausgehen. Das Thema habe ich bislang mit Spannung verfolgt und viel über Qualzuchten gelernt. Danke vor allem an Jochen für die sehr informativen Beiträge. Werde mir jedenfalls solche Tiere nicht mehr ins Aquarium setzen. 


Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



> Dein Teich hat natürlich Grundwasser mit mindestens 12 Grad und vermutlich ist es so dass jeder, der nicht über temperiertes Grundwasser verfügt, von der Haltung von Fischen, insbesondere Schleierschwänzen, Abstand nehmen sollte.



Jetzt hast Du´s kapiert, genau davon sollte man Abstand nehmen,
von der Haltung in zu kleinen AQ´s genau so wie in ungeeigneten
Teichen. Man sollte nie vergessen wo diese Fische gezüchtet
wurden und welche Voraussetzungen Sie dort haben.



> Ziemlich frech finde ich es, die in der Literatur einmütig als problematisch bewertete Haltung in einem Teich als einzig mögliche Haltungsform zu proklamieren. Bekanntlich sind die Rassen Temperatur empfindlich.



Das unterstellst Du mir, tu ich aber nicht. Die Haltung im nicht
geeigneten Teich ist genau so falsch wie im 350 Liter AQ.



> Bei "meinem" Goldfischdealer schwimmen die in einem ganz normal ausgestatteten Verkaufsbecken und bei mir zu Hause in einem normal ausgerüsteten Aquarium ohne Strömungs-Pumpen. Sie stehen nachts über dem Grund ohne "aufzupoppen".



Da reicht die ganz normale Filterpumpe schon aus, oder betreibst Du das AQ ohne Filter?


----------



## Regs (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

@Cool Niro,
meine Bereitschaft mich mit defizitärer Diskussionskultur auseinander zu setzen ist heute sehr gering, sieh es mir nach. Vielleicht findest Du noch jemanden der mehr Lust auf Deine charmante Gesprächsführung hat.

Trotzdem Dir einen schönen Tag.


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Tja, andere ins schlechte Licht zu setzen fällt Dir leicht,
selber die Hosen runter zu lassen und zu Deinen Fehlern
zu stehn leider nicht. Ich hoffe halt immer, das Neueinsteiger
solche "Hälterungstips" nicht nachahmen. Jeder der hier
schreibt sollte dafür Verantwortung tragen im Sinne der Tiere.

"Defizitär" passt leider gut in Bezug auf die Lebenserwartung
Deiner Fische unter den gegebenen Umständen.


----------



## Wuzzel (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

[OT] Der Einsatz von Killerphrasen zeugt offensichtlich von besonders hoher Diskussionskultur ? [/OT]


----------



## jochen (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Regine



Regs schrieb:


> Welche Fische hältst Du in Deinen/m Aquarien?




Im Wohnzimmer versuche ich einen Flussabschnitt am oberen Orinoco nach zu empfinden,

hier schwimmen...

Pterophyllum Altum,
Rotkopfsalmler,
L 200 high Fin, (Welse Brancystrus demantoides)
und Zwergziersalmler (Nannostomus beckfordi)

im Keller versuche ich unter anderen sauerstoffliebende Fische aus dem Stromschnellen des Rio Xingu am Leben zu erhalten und zu vermehren.
Diese Tiere fallen in naher Zukunft dem geplanten Belo-Monte-Staudamm, der ein Gebiet der Fläche Frankreichs zerstört, höchstwahrscheinlich zum Opfer.

Des weiteren vermehre ich Rotrücken Scalare aus dem Rio Manacapuru und Welse (Ancistrus claro) aus dem Mato Grosso Gebiet.
Sowie L 181, und verschiedene Zwergcichliden. (Apistogramma Arten)




Regs schrieb:


> Du hattest ein Video (das letzte) mit ganz munteren Schleierschwänzen verlinkt und den Begriff mehrfach in dem Zusammenhang benutzt.





Regs schrieb:


> Jochen wo siehst Du denn da den Defekt?



dazu hat Andy schon recht gut geantwortet,

diese Tiere steuern all ihre Bewegungen mit den Flossen,
jedes "auf und ab", kommt durch Flossenbewegungen zu Stande, es ist ein ewiges Gewusel.

Alleine das ist schon ein Defizit für sie.

Diese munteren Fische (wie du sie beschreibst) müssen immer wedeln, und wuseln, ansonsten sacken sie ab wie ein Lot. Man nennt solche Tiere in fortgeschrittenen Zustand des Scwimmblasendefektes auch Bauchrutscher.

Keine Ruhe bedeutet auch für den Fisch keine Ruhepause, und somit Stress.
Des weiteren können sich diese Fische nicht "frei" im Wasser ohne Bewegung halten,
sie sinken Nachts ab, und liegen am Boden oder auf Gegenständen.
Dadurch können Flossenverschmelzungen entstehen, daraus wiederum als Folgeerscheinung bakterielle Entzündungen, die auch an anderen Körperteilen auftreten können.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Aquabernd (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo

wegen der Strömung im Aquarium. Wer so einen Filter einsetzt den sollte man 
Sehr gut geeignet für so ein Aquarium ist ein Wasserfallfilter von Aqua Clear.
Den habe ich auch und es gibt keine Stömung. Es ist eine sache wie und was man an Technik einsetzt.

glgl bernd


----------



## Regs (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Bernd,

meinst Du mit "so einen Filter" eine Strömungspumpe? Ich habe das Trigon 350 komplett mit Tanganjijasee-Barschen und Prinzession von Burundi, tonnenweise Lebendgestein und zwei installierten Strömungspumpen beim Verkäufer abgebaut. Die Strömungspumpen liegen jetzt gereinigt im Schrank weil ich nicht wüsste, was ich damit machen sollte. Schaden sie den Fischen?

@Wuzzel: Wenn man lange genug Tee trinkt und Steine in den Teich wirft wird schon mal eine Blase aufsteigen.

Hallo Jochen,
das Becken in Deinem Wohnzimmer kommt mir bekannt vor, das ist ja wirklich sehr ähnlich 

Dein Keller scheint mir ziemlich unter Wasser zu stehen.. 

Wir haben hier in Hannover - für mich erstmals - im Januar eine Heimtiermesse mit Aquaristik-Abteilung und ich freue mich schon darauf, außer meinen Händlern weitere Aquarianer live kennen zu lernen und mir die Fische ansehen zu können. 
http://www.heimtiermesse-hannover.d...iermesse-hannover/heimtiermesse-hannover.html

Witziger Weise haben sie als Werbebildchen für die Messe Ryukin-Schleierschwänze.

Dass meine Schleierschwänze keine Schwimmblasendefekte haben ist dann wohl einfach Glücksache - ich hätte den Defekt als Laie nicht gesehen, kann ihn jetzt aber wieder erkennen. Danke für das Video.

Euch eine angenehme Nachtruhe.


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

das auf dem Messe-Bild sind keine Ryukin, sondern stinknormale
bei uns handelsübliche Schleierschwänze, die das Zuchtziel nicht
erreicht haben. Der für Ryukin typische Hochrücken fehlt den Tieren
auf den Bildern (Gott sei Dank). So sieht ein echter Ryukin aus:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Goldfish_Ryukin.jpg

Veltails haben extrem lange nach unten hängende Flossen,
stammen aus amerikanischer Zucht und sehen so aus:
http://www.americangoldfish.org/Red-Veiltail,-Goldfish-Guid.gif

Der Broadtail mit Teleskopaugen oder ohne (der Blackmoor
gehört da auch dazu) trägt die Flosse waagrecht und sieht
so aus:
http://www.raingarden.us/5940d.JPG

Ebenso eine waagrechte Schwanzflosse trägt der Tosakin,
die aber nicht geteilt ist:
http://www.raingarden.us/5206d.JPG

Fantail sind Ryukin mit weniger ausgeprägter Schwanzflosse
und werden als europäische Form des Ryukin bezeichnet.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/32/FT2.jpg
Diese gehen noch am ehesten in die Richtung der Fische
die man bei uns bekommen kann, in der Regel sind aber
alle diese Variätäten bei uns so gut wie nicht zu beziehn und
das ist auch gut so. Wenn dann braucht man schon einen
Händler mit guten Connections und ein großes Budget.

Hier mal ein Beispiel an Preisen auf Hawaii:
http://www.raingarden.us/goldfish-ryukin.htm

Ich habs schon mal in einem vorherigen Beitrag geschrieben,
bei uns schwimmen in den Händlerbecken die aussortierten
und bei der Züchtung entstandene Mischformen. Auch Dein
und meine Blackmoors sind wesentlich flachrückiger als
das die asiatische Hochzucht anstrebt.

Schaut euch ruhig auch mal die Sarasa u.a. Cometen auf
http://www.raingarden.us/goldfish-comet.htm an, da
sieht man dann das in unseren Baumarkt- und Gartencentern
so gut wie keine hochwertigen Fische angeboten werden.
Qualzucht hin oder her, selbst bei Normalos find ich diesen
Unterschied schon erschreckend.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Regs (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Ah - ok, danke für die Information, das ist tatsächlich ein Unterschied zugunsten unserer Stinknormalen ;-)


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

[OT]





Regs schrieb:


> @Wuzzel: Wenn man lange genug Tee trinkt und Steine in den Teich wirft wird schon mal eine Blase aufsteigen.



Konfuzius sagt: Nur die Weisesten und die Dümmsten ändern sich nie ! 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel ... der jetzt endlich weiß wo das blubbern herkommt.
und sich ändern wird und auf derart weise Postings demnächst versucht nicht mehr zu reagieren ! Versprochen ! 
[/OT]

Und um mal wieder zur Ausgangsfrage zu kommen: Ich halte, nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe, absolut nichts von der Haltung und dem Kauf solcher Tiere, denn damit macht man die Züchter nur noch reicher und toleriert auch mut Kauf des "Ausschusses"  das überhaupt solche Fische gehandelt werden. Nach wie vor liegt alle Macht beim Verbraucher, auch wenn das nur langsamer geht, um so globaler der Markt ist. 
Aber vieles was eine Nation macht schwappt irgendwann mal rüber und das sind zum Glück auch manchmal gute Sachen und nicht immer nur die negativen. 
Wer als Verbraucher sagt: Der Ausschuss ist ja eh da und ich kaufe den, gibt indirekt sein Geld genau auch diesen Züchtern.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Andy,

beeindruckend was da so gezüchtet wird aber die Fische haben mit diesen Riesen-Schleierschwänzen und eigenartigen Körperformen vermutlich kein einfaches Leben. Dagegen sind unsere 0815-Schleierschwänze ja gut dran. Ich habe zwei Tiere mit beeindruckend großen, doppelten Schwanzflossen die wunderschön sind - aber die können ihre Flossen noch gut benutzen, sie hängen nicht herab. Gibt es keine "deutsche Linie" in der Goldfischzucht?

Mein kleiner Demekin ist lang gestreckt und hat einen sehr schlanken Körper. Das Merkmal der Hochrückigkeit fehlt bei ihm ganz. Die Augen treten zwar hervor aber nicht in dem Maß, in dem ich das auf den Fotos jetzt sehe. Zum Ausschuss zu gehören hat dann auch mal Vorteile fürs Leben.. 

Umso gespannter bin ich auf die Messe - mal sehen was die deutschen Anbieter dort zeigen.


----------



## grosserfisch (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo !

da muss ich mich natürlich outen, den ich halte Hochzuchtgoldfische. Und es freut mich, das ich gleich Gelegenheit für ein wenig Aufklärung habe. Den für die Hochzuchtgoldfische schlägt natürlich mein Herz.

Sicher gibt es auch hier sogenannte "Qualzuchten", wobei der Begriff allein schon missverständlich ist. Jedoch ist es natürlich wichtig das man den Begriff Qualzucht auch mal näher definiert. Für den Betrachter erscheinen die Tiere die man so im normalen Geschäft zu Gesicht bekommt oft nicht besonders schön oder schwimmfähig. Schönheit liegt natürlich auch im Auge des Betrachters. 

Hier möchte ich einmal ein wenig zur Vorgeschichte des Goldfisches ausholen: (Vorsicht lang... 8) )

Bereits während der nördlichen Song-Dynastie (960-1127) wurde in
Jiaxing und Hangzhou in der chinesischen Provinz Zhejiang eine
orangerote Fischart entdeckt, deren goldenglitzernde Schuppen sehr
auffielen. Da ihre äussere Form genau der der wilden Karauschen
entsprach, wurde sie als "Goldkarausche" bezeichnet.

China ist die ursprüngliche Heimat des Goldfisches. Seitdem er in der Südlichen Song-Dynastie (1127-1279) kultiviert wurde, kam es zu immer neuen Variationen und Züchtungen. Bis heute sind bereits über 300 Zuchtrassen registriert worden.

(Davon gibt es Deutschland erhältlich nicht mal ein 10tel!) Ranchu, Oranda, Ryukin, Teleskop, Blasenauge etc. um nur ein paar bekannte aufzuzählen.

Die Goldfischrassen, die heute in allen Ländern der Erde zu sehen sind, sind entweder direkt oder indirekt aus China eingeführt worden.

Der __ Goldfisch dient nicht als Zierfisch, sondern auch als Demonstrationsmaterial zur Forschung auf den Gebieten der Biologie wie Genetik und Evolution sowie Embryologie. Schon in den 20er Jahren dieses Jahrhunderts hat der chinesische Biologe Prof. Chen Zhen (1854 - 1957) hinsichtlich der Genetik, Evolution und Variation der Goldfische Forschungen vorgenommen und viele Abhandlungen von hohem wissenschaftlichem Wert veröffentlicht, die in China u. anderen Ländern hohe Anerkennung fanden. Unter diesem Einfluss haben chinesische Wissenschaftler den Goldfisch verstärkte Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet. Der chinesische Experimentalbiologe Prof. Xhu Xian (1899-1962) hat anhand von Goldfischen Forschungen über Themen wie "Der Zusammenhang zwischen dem reifungsgrad von Eiern und der Entwicklung des Embryos" unternommen und einen grossen Beitrag zur chinesichen Ichthyologie geleistet. Ein weiterer chinesiccher Biologe namens Tong Dizhou (1902-1979) hat an Goldfischen zytogenetische Forschungen vorgenommen und dabei erfreuliche Erfolge erzielt, die der chinesischen Zytogenetik zu einem neuen Durchbruch verhalfen.
Quelle:Chinesische Goldfische ISBN711900264384G664S von Li Zhen

Goldfischhaltung gehört quasi zu der ältesten Zierfischhaltung der Menschheit und ist ein Kulturerbe. Es gibt Arten die bereits nicht mehr in der reinen Zuchtform in China vorliegen und z.b. nur noch in England vorkommen. z.b. Veiltail

Zum Beweis, das diese Tiere sehr wohl schnell und quirlig schwimmen können hier ein Video von einem sehr erfahrenen Goldfischhochzuchthalter der selbst Nachzuchten pflegt und aussergewöhnlich schöne und gesunde Tiere hat:

http://de.tinypic.com/r/302wbyh/6
Das sind echte englische Veiltails!
meine Videos findet ihr unter bloomeria bei you tube

Zum Thema Qualzucht:

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle Nikolai Mette zitieren:

Tiere mit arg deformierter und untauglicher Schwimmblase findet man
immer wieder im Handel; das ist schlechte Zucht und miserable
Verkaufsauswahl. (Das ist übrigens nicht auf Goldfische beschränkt,
sondern auch bei vielen anderen massenhaft nachgezüchteten Fischen zu
finden)

Weiterhin sind viele im Handel vertriebene Goldfische aufgrund schlechter Zucht-, Transport- und Haltungsbedingungen arg geschwächt und bereits erkrankt. Erschreckend wenige deutsche Einzelhändler wissen ausreichend Bescheid um die
erforderlichen Haltungsbedingungen dieser Tiere, und eine gute
Quarantäne erfolgt im Handel erst recht kaum. (Alles auch bedingt durch
die viel zu geringen Verkaufspreise, die eine ordentliche Behandlung
der Fische gar nicht erlauben!) In den Händen unkundiger Neulinge ist
der Tod dieser Tiere dann absehbar — und dann geht ganz schnell das
Schlagwort von den „lebensuntüchtigen“ Züchtungen um. (Zitatende)

Wer den ganzen Text dazu lesen möchte:
http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/qualzucht.htm#qual

Man bedenke das so eine Fischlieferung aus China viele Stunden im Flugzeug unterwegs ist. Und auf eine Tüte mit 10 L kommt nicht einmal 1 l Wasser, der Rest ist Fisch!!!! So können die Grosshändler billiger importieren und verkaufen.

Die Lobby der "normalen Schleierschwänze" ist in Deutschland nicht sehr gut. Im Handel kann man für wenige EUR 2-3 bereits Schleierschwänze kaufen, sie werden oft dann in ein viel zu kleines Aquarium gequetscht, werden krank/oder waren es bereits und sterben einen frühen Tod. Hier geht es leider nur ums Geld. Diese Tiere sind zu einem Wegwerfartikel in den meisten Zoofachgeschäften und Baumärkten geworden.

Es gibt in Deutschland ein paar sehr wenige dafür sehr zu empfehlende Händer die gute Zuchten anbieten, die haben auch Ihren Preis und sind aber auch gesund, munter und können bis zu 30 Jahren alt werden. Ich kenn Goldfischhalter die pflegen die Tiere schon über 10 Jahre lang. Die Tiere haben ein sehr freundliches Sozialverhalten gegenüber Artgenossen. Jeder hat auch seine eigenen Vorlieben und jedes dieser Tiere ist einzigartig. Es gibt einen __ Schleierschwanz niemals mehr in der gleichen Zeichnung.

Im Ausland gibt es Clubs und Vereine die die Zuchten aufrecht erhalten:
http://www.bristol-aquarists.org.uk/gold…il/veiltail.htm

Dieser Thread ist nix anderes als wiedermal ein Beweis dafür, das die Schreiber leider kaum eine Ahnung von der Vielfalt dieser Gattung hat.

Es tut mir in der Seele weh, das es immer noch soviel Unwissenheit im Hinblick auf diese wunderbaren Geschöpfe und Ihre Zuchtformen gibt.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeit machen im Hinblick auf diese wertvollen Tiere. 

Ich halte einige Butterfly in meinem Balkonteichen, die haben gerade so um die 16°. Die schwimmen topfit und sehbehindert sind die gar nicht!
Ich kämpfe für eine bessere Goldfischlobby in Deutschland! Aufklärungsarbeit ist hier wirklich seh mühsam. Aber dafür habe ich ja mein Forum und meine Website. 
lg
Daniela alias Grosserfisch und Teledame


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Daniela,
Du solltest fairerweise noch ergänzen wie viele Dir davon schon
krank wurden oder gestorben sind und welche Medikamenten-
odysee Du und Deine Fische durchlebt haben. Die Medallie hat
schon auch eine andere Seite. Wenn Dir die Tiere wirklich am
Herzen liegen was ich Dir aufgrund deiner Beiträge im damaligen
Ryukin Forum ganz klar glaube, solltest Du die Haltung dieser
empfindlichen Fische nicht propagieren ohne auch nur ein Wort
über die damit verbundenen Schwierigkeiten (gerade für Anfänger,
erinnerst Du Dich an Deinen Anfang?) zu verlieren. Da reicht ein
Hinweis auf teilweise schlechte Zucht oder Transportstress nicht
aus. Falsche Haltung und Überbesatz spielen da schon eine
gleichgewichtige Rolle. Nix für Ungut...
Gruß
Andy

P.S: könntest Du mir bitte sagen, wo ich ryukin.de jetzt finde?
Die alte Seite existiert ja leider nicht mehr, danke.


----------



## jochen (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Daniela,

sei mir bitte nicht böse,
aber ich gewinne als Gegner degenerierter Fische keine einzige Befürwortung dafür.

Sicherlich gibt es viele Arten,
und sicherlich hat jeder Fisch sein eigenes Aussehen usw.
ja und es gibt auch schöne Zuchtformen von Goldfischen,
aber einige Arten gehören einfach aus dem Verkehr gezogen.

aber einen Fisch dessen Körperteile dermasen degeneriert ist als Kulturerbe zu bezeichnen...naja, man kann vieles schön reden wenn man den richtigen Wortschatz dafür findet.
Meinst du jedoch den normalen __ Goldfisch befürworte ich deine Aussage sogar.

Selbst auf den von dir eingestellten Video, sehe ich ein anderes Schwimmverhalten als das von einem normalen Goldfisch, dessen Schwimmblase in keinster Weise "verändert" worden ist.

Aber wie schon von dir geschrieben wo fängt die Grenze zur Qualzucht an, wo hört sie auf,
ist schwer zu bezeichnen.

Ich finde solche Tiere einfach nicht in Ordnung, man sollte lieber Tiere vermehren die vom Aussterben bedroht sind, als irgendwelche "neue Formen" zu schaffen.

Aber dennoch finde ich es gut das du deine Sicht hier schreibst, und erhoffe mir eine faire Diskussion...

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Aquabernd (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Regine,

ich meine den Aqua Clear 50 Wasserfallfilter für Fische die keine Strömung vertragen siehe Bild  

EDIT Dr.J: Bild wegen Copyrightverletzung entfernt. Bitte Copyright beachten!!

Ich werde aber in meinen 3 Aquarien auf HMF Hamburger Matten Filter umsteigen
nächsten Monat fang ich an. Der HMF ist die beste Variante. 

glg bernd


----------



## jochen (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo,

hier einmal als Vergleich ein Goldisch mit normaler (gesunder, nicht verdrängter) Schwimmblase,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUtajoVi8qw&feature=related

die Haltungsbedingung ist natürlich unter aller Kanone, ich hoffe doch, es ist nur ein Fotobecken, in dem dieser Gigant schwimmt.
Der Fisch steuert sein auf und ab grössten Teils mit der Schwimmblase, teilweise steht er bewegungslos im Wasser ohne abzusinken,

Auch in diesen Video stehen die Fische teilweise ruhig im Wasser, obwohl es mehrere sind und wohl nicht das ruhige Gemüt von obengezeigten "Dicken" haben.
Einzig der Schwarze der sich meist im Hintergrund aufhält kippt ohne Flossenbewegung nach hinten ab, er kann sich aber noch "frei" im Wasser halten.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Laqk2LAh7xc



Das alles kann ich auf den Video des englischen Züchters nicht erkennen,
ganz im Gegenteil, es ist teilweise nur ein Anschwimmen gegen den Absinken ein stetiges auf und ab, ohne Ruhe.

Ob das nun eine Qual für ihn ist kann ich nicht sagen, bin kein Ichthyologe, ich kann es mir aber gut vorstellen. 
Denn wenn man keine Ruhe findet ist es nicht schön, wohl für jeden Lebewesen.

Das die Fische im eingestellten Video von Daniela, diese Fähigkeit nicht besitzen (das "Stehen im Wasser" und somit Ruhe finden) sollte wohl jeder sehen, der nur ein wenig seine Goldfische im Aquarium und im Teich beobachtet deren Schwimmblase nicht degeneriert ist.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## grosserfisch (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo nochmal,

@coolniro
Richtig! meiner Meinung nach gehören auch Goldfischhochzuchten nicht in Anfängerhände, und sie gehören raus aus den Baumärkten, und weg von der Billigvermarktung. Es gibt überhaupt keine vernünftige Beratung in den Geschäften und gesunde Tiere bekommt man auch äussert selten. Und ich habe massig Tiere verloren, und ich habe alle Fehler gemacht, die man nur machen kann. Wenn Dir schon niemand mal sagen kann, das der PH Wert so hoch wird, wenn ich eine zu hohe Umwälzung betreibe, wenn ich erst mit J. Mundt schreiben muss, der mir wirklich mal erklärt wie das richtig funktioniert. 

Und genau darum, habe ich auch ein eigenes Forum das ich aufbaue, weil ich das Bewusstsein schärfen will und nicht alle Schleierschwänze als Qualzucht abstempeln lasse.

Für 3 EUR ist das nicht zu machen. Die Tiere müssen selektriert werden und schnell warmes Aufziehen mit minderwertigen Futter tun ihr übriges. Ich für meine Person schläfer Fische mit defekter Schwimmblase ein und lasse Sie nicht am Boden rumvegetieren wie in dem von Dir genannten Forum. Ich lasse Sie auch nicht einäugig weiterleben. Für mich grenzt sowas an Tierquälerei. Das ehemalige Ryukin-Forum ist jetzt das http://gouda.forumprofi.de/index.php Mich findet man hier
www.goldfischcommunity.kostenloses-forum.be. Ist aber erst im Aufbau.

Ich habe nun extra Videos gemacht und eingestellt auf youtube, unter bloomeria. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrVAMH5mXT4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-YTV3b6qPM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ORxd8cVDLU

Ein Video von mehreren Aquarienbewohnern, 1 x 300 l Becken und 1 x 250 l u. 1x 180 l. Das Becken ohne Bodengrund ist ein Quarantänebecken. Die Fische sind deswegen da drinnen, weil sie dem Sommer über im Balkonteich waren und nun wieder langsam an das Innenleben gewöhnt werden sollen.
Insgesamt haben wir 8 Aquarien, 2 Balkonteiche, 2 Axolotlbecken.
mehr Videos wie gesagt auf blommeria. Schaut es euch selber an.
Heuer haben wir ein Aussenhälterungsbecken gebaut mit 4000 l! Damit die Tiere den Sommer über auch mal richtig Platz zum schwimmen haben und sich auswachsen können.

http://picasaweb.google.com/104162950328962519133/Garten#

Wegen der Strömung, meine Goldys können sehr wohl im Wasser stehen und schweben. Auch wenn die dicken Butterflybrummer von Dimitrij viel zu grosse Augen haben, sind sie meines Erachtens gesund. Sie sind nun bei mir, weil er sein Becken verkleinern wollte. Ein kranker oder degenerierter Fisch lebt nicht lang. Wer mit schlechten Zuchttieren arbeitet wird auch nicht lange Erfolg haben damit.

Es ist übrigens ein Reflex wenn die Goldfische ständig gegen Strömung schwimmen. Zumindest wurde mir das mal so gesagt. Starke Strömung ist Stress für die Goldys. Ich filtere grundsätzlich mit HMF.

Das Problem ist einfach, das wir in Deutschland nur den Müll bekommen. Und der Anfänger gar keine Ahnung hat, wie ein gesunder __ Schleierschwanz überhaut aussieht!
Die Leute sollen kaufen, und wenn Sie krank werden freuen sich die anderen Hersteller, und wenn sie sterben, ja die kaufen dann schon wieder.

Hat man Nachzuchten einmal selbst gesehen, bei Matthias z.b., wird einem klar, das das keine Qualzuchten sind.
Mein Wunsch wäre es, das die Goldfischhochzuchten nur an erfahrene Aquarianer verkauft werden und sie auch einen ordentlichen Preis zahlen. Somit wäre die Qualzuchtdebatte völlig obsolet. Ich habe bereits selbst schonmal importiert aus England und weiss wie heikel die ersten Wochen sind. Mein Zoofachgeschäft um die Ecke kippt jede Woche neue Fische ins Wasser zusammen mit dem Altbestand. In den Pflanzenbecken schwimmen Abgabetiere rum und verbreiten alle möglichen Krankheiten an die Leute die dort einkaufen. Das Vetrenäramt schert sich darum gar nicht. Kois werden in viel zu kleinen Bassins gehalten zusammen mit allem möglichen.
Ich schweiffe ab. Sorry.

Mein Ziel. Ein erstzunehmender Goldfischhochzuchten-Verein der sich auch darum kümmert und die "Qualzucht-Importe" stoppt. Wenn wir in Deutschland selber ordentliche Nachzuchten hätten, dann bräuchten wir den Billigmüll auch nicht aus Israel oder Thailand, etc.pp. Und Aufklärung für Anfänger, über Hälterung usw. 

Bei den Axolotln geht das ja auch! Ich schweiffe schon wieder ab. Ich will niemand bekehren. 

Und ich selbst würde mir Blasenaugen oder Himmelsgucker nicht kaufen oder züchten. Sicher sind Bubble eye Blasenaugen eine Zuchtform für Spezialisten und besonders hier kommt es natürlich auf eine gute Zucht und Selektierung der Tiere an. Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache, genau wie die Celestial Himmelsgucker. Was ich für bedenklicher halte, sind Zuchtformen mit Quellkiemen. Dieser Zuchtform kann ich persönlich nichts schönes abgewinnen und verstehe auch den Sinn nicht, und würde mir auch keine anschaffen.

Bei jeder populären Fischart gibt es Überzüchtungen. (z.b. Papageienbuntbarsche)

Von der Mähr einer artgerechten Haltung muss man sich aber fast immer verabschieden. Goldfische gehören normal in den Teich. Aber die Schleierschwänze sind ja für das Aquarium gezüchtet worden und sind wesentlich empfindlicher und können teilweise nicht im Teich überwintert werden. Daher gibt es keine artgerechte Haltung sondern nur eine die der Zucht entspricht.

Blasenaugen sollten keinen Bodengrund oder scharfe Gegenstände im Becken haben, damit sie sich nicht verletzen. Ihr Sichtfeld ist eingeschränkt, genau wie das der Himmelsgucker. Celestial können aber ihre Augen noch ein wenig bewegen, werden aber als starr eingestuft. Goldfische hören und riechen aber sehr gut. Sie können ihr Futter also sehr wohl finden und schwimmen dennoch agil. So allgemein sagen, weg mit den Goldfischhochzuchten, das wären alles Qualzuchten, kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.

Ich wollte mit meinem Beitrag auch nur ein wenig Aufklärungsarbeit leisten und jedem Mal ins Bewusstsein rufen, das Tierhaltung und die Zucht derselben immer schon in der Hand des Menschen lag.
Wer dies ablehnt, darf auch keinerlei Haustiere halten und kein Fleisch essen. Und nicht jede ausgefallene Zuchtform ist gleich eine Qualzucht und verabscheuungswürdig.

Im Ende kann man als privater Halter nur ein wenig sein Gewissen beruhigen indem man alles mögliche unternimmt um den Tieren ein halbwegs "artgerechtes" Leben zu gestalten. 

Bitte schert nicht alle Goldfischhochzuchten über einen Kamm. Denn diese Tiere sind Kulturgut und erfordern von den Haltern und Züchtern ein hohes Mass an Kenntnissen und Fähigkeiten.

lg
Daniela die sich jetz noch um die Becken kümmern muss


----------



## jochen (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Daniela,



grosserfisch schrieb:


> meine Goldys können sehr wohl im Wasser stehen und schweben.



stimmt, die Fische auf diesen Videos stehen wie eine eins, 
denen fehlt nichts an der Schwimmblase.

Wenn du Filter mit wenig Strömung verwenden musst, würde ich Maximal Biofilter empfehlen.
Kennst du die?

Für mich noch effektvoller als HMF.

Eine Frage, warum sind Schleierschwänze so heikel gegenüber Temperatur usw. ?
Ein Goldi an sich, ist doch eigentlich unkaputtbar.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## grosserfisch (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hi Jochen,
danke für den Tipp, den Filter werd ich gleich mal googeln.

Warum die Hochzuchten so empfindlich gegen Temperatur sein sollen kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. Meine Butterflys vom letzten Rothe-Import im Sommer sind noch im Balkonteich dort hat es gerade noch am Tag 16°. Auch auf youtube zu sehen.

Was problematisch ist, wenn die Temperatur stark im Aquarium schwankt. Dann bekommen sie wohl leicht Schwimmblasenentzündung. Empfindlicher sind diese Geschöpfe in jedem Fall.
Im Teich scheint das keine Probleme zu machen. Ich habe im Balkonteich aber auch nur die Höhe wie in einem Aquarium. Zwischen 40 - 50 cm. Sie sind viel gesünder, wachsen besser und haben keine Krankheiten.
lg
Daniela


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



> Das ehemalige Ryukin-Forum ist jetzt das http://gouda.forumprofi.de/index.php Mich findet man hier
> www.goldfischcommunity.kostenloses-forum.be. Ist aber erst im Aufbau.



Danke Daniela,

kannst ruhig Andy zu mir sagen, wie früher 



> Im Teich scheint das keine Probleme zu machen. Ich habe im Balkonteich aber auch nur die Höhe wie in einem Aquarium. Zwischen 40 - 50 cm. Sie sind viel gesünder, wachsen besser und haben keine Krankheiten.



Meine Worte, grade eben weil Sie im Grunde doch Goldfische sind
gehören Sie in einen Teich und nicht in ein AQ, forausgesetzt die
Temperaturen passen. Bei mir wandern die Temperaturen im Winter
nicht unter 7-8 Grad. Das reicht meinen Goldivarietäten wunderbar
aus. Ich glaube trotzdem der Hauptgrund dafür ist, das aufgrund des
großen Volumens und stetigen Zulauf die Temperatur sich sehr langsam
verändert und Schwankungen so gut wie ausgeschlossen sind und
damit auch der krankmachende Temperatur-Schwankungs-Stress
auf den Goldis empfindlich reagieren. Normalos übrigens auch, da
fällts nur nicht so auf.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Aquabernd (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Moin Moin, 
wen die Fische auch in den Teich gehören warum gibt es dann Bücher zu Kaufen wo enpfolen wird in ein 60X60X60 cm Würfel Aquarium 3 - 4 Schleierschwänze zu Pflegen 
ich denke das ist ansichts sache. 

Hier mal Bilder von meinen und dem Bau meines HMF
Ist nach meiner meinung der Beste Filter für jeden Fisch


----------



## Garfield (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hi,



> Ist nach meiner meinung der Beste Filter für jeden Fisch


Quatsch !
Versuch mal ein 1000liter Becken mit Grosscichliden und Schilderwelsen über HMF zu filtern.
Filtertechnik sollte immer an das Becken und den Fischbesatz angepasst sein.

Davon abgesehen, ist ne schöne Dokumentation über deinen HMF.


----------



## Aquabernd (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Ja, das mag sein Ausnamen gibt es immer!
Hast Du ein 1000L Becken würde mich mal sehr interssieren.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*



Aquabernd schrieb:


> warum gibt es dann Bücher zu Kaufen wo enpfolen wird...



Weil auch Bücher nur von Menschen geschrieben sind und auch die Autoren von Büchern nur einen eingeschränkten Horizont haben. 

Es stimmt weder alles, was in Büchern steht noch hat das Fernsehen immer recht.
Sogar in Wikipedia wurden schon Fehler gefunden. Und auch nicht alles was eine große Deutsche Zeitung schreibt entspricht der Wahrheit.

Selbst ich irre mich manchmal  

Ansichtssache ist es jedenfalls ganz sicher nicht, Argumente zählen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel 

P.S. Könnt Ihr für den HMF bitte nen neuen Thread aufmachen ? Das verwirrt hier nur.


----------



## jochen (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hi,



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Ja, das mag sein Ausnamen gibt es




dann sollte man auch nicht schreiben das er der Beste für jeden Fisch ist.

Ich könnte dir zig Situationen schreiben wo ein HMF alleine scheitert.

Aber lassen wir das, gehört hier nicht rein.

zu deinen anderen Beitrag, 

es gibt richtig gute, und richtig miese Bücher...

Tschüss, und ein schönes WE,

Jochen


----------



## grosserfisch (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo
also den Titel des Buches und Autor würde mich interessieren, wo so kleine Becken empfohlen werden. Dem würde ich gerne eine Rezension schreiben.
Ich habe sehr viele Bücher über Goldys, so eines ist mir aber noch nicht untergekommen. Nicht mal bei den schlechtesten.
gruss
Daniela


----------



## Regs (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Leider bewirbt auch Sera den 130L Biotop Cube offensiv damit, Schleierschwänze einzusetzen: 6 Schleierschwänze schwimmen in dem für Sie zu kleinen Aquarium:http://www.sera.de/ratgeber/aquarium/aquarium-einrichten.html

Ich habe hier zu mindestens die empfehlenswertere deutschsprachige Literatur über Goldfische / Schleierschwänze und die in einem 60-er Becken zu halten wird dort nicht geraten. Dass das aber nicht selten von Baumarkt-Mitarbeitern in Aquaristik-Abteilungen empfohlen wird habe ich schon öfter mal gelesen.

VG Regine


----------



## Aquabernd (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hi 

Ja Sera wirbt mit so einem Becken. Also wird dieses Tehma immer ein Thema bleiben.

Das Buch was ich mir geholt hatte:
GU Tier Ratgeber Goldfische

Dort wird ein Würfel Aq von 50x50x50 cm Angeboten 125 L Brutto 
 hab ich noch net gesehen so was.


----------



## grosserfisch (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo nochmal
also 120 oder 130 l sind ja keine 60.
Sicher ist dieses Behältnis auf Dauer auch zu klein selbst für Goldfischhochzuchten. Für normale Goldfische natürlich absolut inakzeptabel.

Das ist ja das Problem. Baumärkte und unausgebilldetes Personal verkaufen Minibecken und Schleierschwänze von niedriger Qualität. Ich bin absolut dagegen Schleierschwänze so beengt zu halten. 
lg
Daniela


----------



## jochen (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hi,



Aquabernd schrieb:


> Ja Sera wirbt mit so einem Becken. Also wird dieses Tehma immer ein Thema bleiben.
> 
> .



wer an solche Werbebilder glaubt, trinkt ne Dose "roter Bulle" und stürtzt sich vom Olympiaturm, im Glaube er hätte Flügel.

Übrigens bildet T.tra auf Packungen von 60 Ltr Aquarien Scalare ab, ein absolutes NO GO.

Das ist alles Werbung, sonst nichts, ob gut oder schlecht mag jeder für sich entscheiden, der Realität entspricht es in keinster Weise.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Es soll auch Autos geben, die fahren eine Skischanze hoch in der Werbung. 
Macht das deswegen jemand nach ? 

 Wuzzel


----------



## Regs (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Jochen,
diese Art Werbung führt den Verbraucher meiner Meinung nach irre.  

Das Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz, Ernährung und Landwirtschaft veröffentlichte ein Gutachten über die Mindestanforderung für die Haltung von Zierfischen (Süßwasser). In der dort gezeigten Tabelle wird für Goldfische eine Mindestgröße des Aquariums von 100cm = 200l genannt.

Dass es sich bei der Werbung von Skalaren im 60L Becken oder der Haltung einer Gruppe Schleierschwänze in 130 L nicht um den üblichen Werbegag handelt ist für mich klar weil der fachlich nicht informierte Verbraucher die Empfehlung nicht als Werbegag klassifizieren kann - wobei das Wort Gag in diesem Zusammenhang ohnehin fehlplatziert ist, es stellt meiner Meinung nach eine Empfehlung zu nicht artgerechter Tierhaltung dar die umso schlimmer ist, als ein unbefangener Verbraucher den Anbietern einiges Fachwissen zutraut.

Daniela ich stimme Dir in vieler Hinsicht zu gebe Dir aber zu bedenken, dass Klassifizierungen wie Billigmüll und minderwertig gegenüber gesunden Lebewesen die lediglich dem Zuchtziel oder dem persönlichen Geschmack nicht entsprechen doch eigentlich nicht angebracht sind.


----------



## Aquabernd (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Ich sag nur Vivo Mineralwasser ein Goldi im "Goldfischglas"


----------



## Aquabernd (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

@ Wuzzel,

ja solche Leute wird es auch geben.

Ich bin ja jetzt Zugbegleiter was man da für Leute sieht :?
Manchmal fragt mann sich Wirklich ob gewisse sachen noch normal sind.


----------



## grosserfisch (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Entschuldige Regine,
da geb ich Dir Recht. Ich ärgere mich so schnell wenn ich am Schreiben bin. Natürlich sind es auch Lebewesen. Und das diese so schlecht gezüchtet wurde, ist nicht ihre Schuld. Da hab ich mich im Ton vergriffen.

Man muss sich einfach klar sein, das eine gezielte Zucht und Auswahl nicht in der Massenzucht in grossen Teichen machbar ist. Die Zuchtmerkmale gehen verloren und das sind Billigimporte die man in jedem Zoogeschäft kaufen kann. Die heissen dann alle Oranda und die Verkäufer kennen weder den Unterschied zwischen einen Ryukin oder einem Lionhead geschweige dem Ranchu.

Der deutsche __ Schleierschwanz aus dem Stamm Paul Matte ist auf diese Weise verlorengegangen und nur noch in England wird der Veiltail und andere seltene Zuchtformen gezielt gezüchtet und erhalten. 

Sicher gibt es auch schöne Schleierschwänze die nicht den Zuchtmerkmalen entsprechen. Ich habe auch solche hier schwimmen. Nur mein Ziel ist eben weg von der Massenzucht, wieder hin zur Tradition und der Erhaltung des Kulturerbes. 
lg
Daniela


----------



## Regs (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Jochen,

inzwischen habe ich die Gelegenheit gesucht, mir Himmelsgucker, Blasenaugen und Teleskopaugen anzusehen.

Meine Entscheidung steht inzwischen fest - diese Augen-Abnormalitäten sollten nicht gezüchtet werden.


----------



## jochen (1. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Findet ihr Qualzuchten wie Blasenaugen und Himmelsgucker in Ordnung?*

Hallo Regine,

freut mich zu lesen...

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------

